# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Почему прочитанное в Пуранах называют "ведическим"?

## Юрий Анатольевич

Почему преданные называют "ведическим" то, что прочитали в Бхагавата-пуране? Не правильнее ли называть это "пураническим" или "вайшнавским"? 


Вопрос навеян темой "Законы мироздания по Ведам". В ней преданные цитируют исключительно Шримад-Бхагаватам, но постоянно прибавляют к этому эпитет "ведический", "в Ведах говорится" и т.п. :smilies:  Я открыл Веды: три самхиты, четыре брахманы, две араньяки и основные упанишады - и не нашёл там ничего из идей Шримад-Бхагаватам: ни про трёх Пуруша-аватар, ни про Брахму на лотосе, ни про 14 миров и их строение согласно пятой песне. Почему же эти идеи называют "ведическими", если в самих Ведах их нет и для Вед они нехарактерны?  

Уточню, что вопрос не в том, какие писания лучше или истиннее, четыре Веды или Шримад-Бхагаватам. Вопрос в том, почему преданные читают Шримад-Бхагаватам, а прочитанное называют "ведическим".

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Почему преданные называют "ведическим" то, что прочитали в Бхагавата-пуране? Не правильнее ли называть это "пураническим" или "вайшнавским"? 
> 
> 
> Вопрос навеян темой "Законы мироздания по Ведам". В ней преданные цитируют исключительно Шримад-Бхагаватам, но постоянно прибавляют к этому эпитет "ведический", "в Ведах говорится" и т.п. Я открыл Веды: три самхиты, четыре брахманы, две араньяки и основные упанишады - и не нашёл там ничего из идей Шримад-Бхагаватам: ни про трёх Пуруша-аватар, ни про Брахму на лотосе, ни про 14 миров и их строение согласно пятой песне. Почему же эти идеи называют "ведическими", если в самих Ведах их нет и для Вед они нехарактерны?  
> 
> Уточню, что вопрос не в том, какие писания лучше или истиннее, четыре Веды или Шримад-Бхагаватам. Вопрос в том, почему преданные читают Шримад-Бхагаватам, а прочитанное называют "ведическим".


Ну так учат на бхакти шастрах. Что к ведам относится... и список. Поэтому для преданных это обычно.

Мне нравится мнение по этому поводу Ауробиндо в "Тайна веды". Лучше вы сами почитайте.

Вкратце это одно и то же знание. Просто разные эпохи писаний давали его развитие. Но знание одно и то же.
Знание об абсолютной истине. И ничего страшного, что в ведах нет того что в пуранах. Истина большая, а писания такие
маленькие. Истина многогранна, а писания однобоки. Если назвать истину пуранической или вайшнавской, то
может показаться что это разные истины. Индусы поступили умнее. Один описывает как он видел слона словами, другой слышал
топот слона, третий видел следы слона, четвертый показывает фотографию хобота слона и т.д.
Но всё это слон. А веда это знание. 4 веды не претендуют на всё знание. Но те кто писал после, они развили ту же самую веду.

Поэтому там применены те же самые термины и условности и персонажи. Чтобы было понятно, что это та же самая веда. 
Вот Библия это уже другое. Там совсем другая терминология. Но в ведах мы везде видим Агни, Индра, ягьи и т.д.

Тексты разные внешне, а суть одна. Обертка разная, а веда одна.

Каждый, познающий недвойственную истину, может написать еще бесконечное количество таких писаний.
И все они будут отличаться и содержать то, чего не было в других писаниях. Но, что самое главное,
они не будут противоречить ни одному из ведических писаний, несмотря на отличия.

Ни одно из ведических писаний не противоречит друг другу. Но внешне обычные люди могут видеть противоречия и им кажется что это разное. Это пураны, а то упанишады. Тут про планеты, а там про гуся. А называют ведами. Вот ведь.

Нечто разное кажется. Они видят двойственные грани, но не видят недвойственного целого.
Истина недвойственна, и поэтому на двойственный мир отбрасывает столько много граней. Бесконечное количество.
Эти писания не о разном, а дополняют одно и то же, они по сути одно и то же. Когда истина будет увидена как она есть,
то разница между ведами, пуранами, упанишадами исчезнет в глазах такого читателя. Это как когда человек везде видит Бога.

Пока он в иллюзии, то ему солнце отдельно, небо отдельно, земля отдельно, люди отдельно, всё кажется разное. Космос тела кажется отличен от космоса вселенной. Но когда он видит Бога, то всё разное исчезает и остается одно. И солнце Бог и небо Бог и земля Бог и люди Бог. Куда он ни смотрит, везде Бог. И брахман и корова и слон и собака и собакоед и небо и земля и зима и лето и ночь и день и сон и бодрствование и радость и горе, всё превращается в одно. В Веду. Он смотрит на небо и видит там свое сердце, а потом смотрит в свое сердце и видит там небо. Он открывает глаза и видит как солнце и луна танцуют на небосводе, потом закрывает глаза и видит как солнце и луна продолжают танец на небосводе. Нет разницы. И всё и везде один только господь и больше ничего. Он пишет "тюльпан", а имеет в виду Бог, он пишет "вишня", а имеет в виду Бог. Кто может понять это, как не тот, кто обладает таким же зрением?

Писания написаны материальными словами (для читателя), и потому не могут претендовать на саму веду (на видение писателя). Они лишь сказание о веде. А сказаний может быть сколько угодно.

Если человек постиг истину, то ему понятно о какой истине написано в изначальных ведах, тогда он берет эту же терминологию
и дописывает еще сколько угодно текста о той же веде. Он берет шрути, который получает из опыта, и переносит это шрути в слова, но используя те же термины, что в изначальных ведах. Это будет новое писание, но это всё та же веда. То же самое шрути. Одни и те же персонажи, одни и те же термины. И автор вед и автор упанишад и автор пуран смотрели на одну и ту же недвойственную шрути. Если они смотрели на одну и ту же шрути, и использовали одни и те же термины, то почему их тексты должны называться по разному? 

Если трое смотрят один и тот же спектакль, а потом пишут сочинения на эту тему, то разве сочинения не будут называться одинаково? В школе все ученики в классе пишут сочинение под одним и тем же названием, "как я провел лето". И там разные тексты у всех до единого. Но суть одна - как я провел лето.

Поэтому мне кажется, Веда это когда про одну и ту же истину с помощью одной и той же терминологии, изначально
установленной с помощью первых самых первых вед.

Поэтому ведическое знание это одно, а библейское это другое. Даже если это про одну истину, но терминология уже другая.

Можно еще сказать, что писатели написали одно и то же, а читатели почему-то читают о разном.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

ШБ ведь относиться в пятой веде?
А пятая веда разве не раскрытый вариант для Кали-юги других четырех?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Пураны являются частью Вед, таково заключение Ачарьев.

_Шрила Прабхупада_: Шрила Рупа Госвами приводит доказательства из различных Ведических источников, чтобы подкрепить своё утверждение. Здесь приводится утверждение из «Падма-пураны». Шрила Джива Госвами в своей «Таттва-сандарбхе» доказал, не оставив никаких сомнений, что Пураны являются дополнением к Ведам. Они… Как Упанишады являются неотъемлемой частью Вед, так и Пураны также являются частью Ведической литературы. Дополнением. Пурана значит то, что дополняет. Поэтому доказательства, взятые из Пуран не хуже, чем цитаты из Вед. Таков вывод Шрилы Дживы Госвами. Шрила Джива Госвами никогда бы не принял любое утверждение, взятое из источника, не принадлежащего к Ведической литературе. К Ведической литературе относятся Веды, Пураны, Упанишады, «Махабхарата», «Рамаяна» и т.д. 

Лекция полностью: http://prabhupada.com.ua/Lection NOD...972.html#puran _ Нектар преданности, 7 ноября 1972, Вриндаван_

----------


## Варган

Потому что Пураны - это пятая Веда, Веда Вед (Чхандогйа-Упанишад) - http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=7440

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

В чём проблема пятой Веды? Пураны не любят излагать идеи, популярные в четырёх Ведах (умножение еды1, рита, Праджапати-год), а вместо них излагают свои. Бхагавата-пурана излагает историю Вритры сугубо по-своему, а прежние ведические мотивы (затворённые воды и облака, фазы луны и пища для Индры2) удаляет. В Пуранах риши из "ведического списка" ведут себя нехарактерно: не излагают взгляды, которые с такой любовью постоянно излагали в четырёх Ведах, а излагают взгляды, которые никогда в Ведах не излагали, и восхваляют богов, которых в Ведах никогда не упоминали. Невольно складывается впечатление, что рассказчики Пуран просто влагали в уста древних риши свои собственные идеи... 

Если все писания говорят об одной истине, просто по-разному, правильно ли будет смешивать названия писаний? Например: _"Читал намедни в Бхагаватам, как Кришна говорит оставить все религии и просто предаться Ему". "Читал намедни в Бхагавад-Гите, как Кришна проводил раса-лилу"._ 
Правильно ли приписывать одним мудрецам взгляды других мудрецов? Например, если Шрила Прабхупада верил в карму, реинкарнацию и особую ценность коров, можно ли приписывать ему и другие ведические взгляды и представлять дело так, будто и он был их сторонником? _"Читал у мудрецов, таких как Прабхупада, что Бог появился из семи отдельных пран, которые сложились вместе и сформировали изначального Пурушу3" "В традиции Прабхупады считается, что Шьяма - это аллегорическое имя ночи, Гопала - Солнце в небе, мир Вишну с коровами - Солнце с лучами4"_. 

1даже слово brahman в ведическом словаре Нигханту - синоним пищи (2.7) и богатства (2.10), в комментарии Нирукты разъясняется так: "это слово образовано от корня врих – "увеличивать" прибавлением суффикса ман. Поэтому брахман дословно означает то, что увеличивается посредством всех животных, что не уменьшается, несмотря на постоянное употребление его в пищу, что склонно к возрастанию по самой свое природе, питая целый мир, или то, посредством чего увеличиваются все живые существа." 
2 Нирукта 2.17, Шатапатха-брахмана 1.6.4.18, 1.6.3.16-17
3 философия огненного алтаря, Шатапатха-брахмана 6.1.1  
4 брахманы, Нирукта 2.7
_____________________________

Что я предлагаю: Если нужно пересказать сюжет из Бхагавата-пураны, используйте фразу "в Пуране говорится", если слова из Гиты - "в Гите говорится". Если не любите читать гимны Ригведы или 10 упанишад, то не излагайте свои взгляды с приписками "в Ведах говорится", "так утверждают Веды" и т.п. А в противном случае - не удивляйтесь, если потом и Прабхупаде будут приписывают чужие взгляды и представлять дело так, будто и Прабхупада был их сторонником, но просто не высказал в  книгах.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> В чём проблема пятой Веды? Пураны не любят излагать идеи, популярные в четырёх Ведах (умножение еды1, рита, Праджапати-год), а вместо них излагают свои. Бхагавата-пурана излагает историю Вритры сугубо по-своему, а прежние ведические мотивы (затворённые воды и облака, фазы луны и пища для Индры2) удаляет. В Пуранах риши из "ведического списка" ведут себя нехарактерно: не излагают взгляды, которые с такой любовью постоянно излагали в четырёх Ведах, а излагают взгляды, которые никогда в Ведах не излагали, и восхваляют богов, которых в Ведах никогда не упоминали. Невольно складывается впечатление, что рассказчики Пуран просто влагали в уста древних риши свои собственные идеи... 
> 
> Если все писания говорят об одной истине, просто по-разному, правильно ли будет смешивать названия писаний? Например: _"Читал намедни в Бхагаватам, как Кришна говорит оставить все религии и просто предаться Ему". "Читал намедни в Бхагавад-Гите, как Кришна проводил раса-лилу"._ 
> Правильно ли приписывать одним мудрецам взгляды других мудрецов? Например, если Шрила Прабхупада верил в карму, реинкарнацию и особую ценность коров, можно ли приписывать ему и другие ведические взгляды и представлять дело так, будто и он был их сторонником? _"Читал у мудрецов, таких как Прабхупада, что Бог появился из семи отдельных пран, которые сложились вместе и сформировали изначального Пурушу3" "В традиции Прабхупады считается, что Шьяма - это аллегорическое имя ночи, Гопала - Солнце в небе, мир Вишну с коровами - Солнце с лучами4"_. 
> 
> Что я предлагаю: Если нужно пересказать сюжет из Бхагавата-пураны, используйте фразу "в Пуране говорится", если слова из Гиты - "в Гите говорится". Если не любите читать гимны Ригведы или 10 упанишад, то не излагайте свои взгляды с приписками "в Ведах говорится", "так утверждают Веды" и т.п. А в противном случае - не удивляйтесь, если потом и Прабхупаде будут приписывают чужие взгляды и представлять дело так, будто и Прабхупада был их сторонником, но просто не высказал в  книгах.


Правильно ли будет приписывать труды одних ученых в области медицины другим ученым в области медицины? Неправильно.
Правильно ли смешивать названия медицинских наук? Неправильно.
Могут ли медики разной специализации иметь разные взгляды на одни и те же явления? Могут. Именно в силу разной своей специализации. А могут предлагать разные методы лечения одной и той же болезни, исходя из разных своих специализаций? Тоже могут.
Можно ли всё это называть одним словом, медициной? Можно.

Правильно ли будет приписывать труды ученых в области медицины, ученым в области квантовой физики? Неправильно.
Правильно ли смешивать названия медицинской науки и науки квантовой физики? Неправильно.
Могут ли ученые разных наук иметь разные взгляды на одни и те же явления? Могут. Именно в силу разной своей специализации. А могут предлагать разные методы решения одной и той же проблемы, исходя из разных своих специализаций? Тоже могут.
Можно ли всё это называть одним словом, наука? Можно.

Просто они мудрецы, ученые, а мы домохозяева на кухне. И мы можем себе позволить сказать -"ученые считают". Обобщая под этим словом
всех ученых гамузом.

Но если говорят друг с другом два ученых, то наверное они не могут себе такого позволить. Они четко различают, в зависимости от
степени близости к объекту. Например, биологи в разговоре будут различать ботаников и зоологов. А зоологи будут в разговоре различать
герпетологов и ихтиологов. А ихтиологи будут в разговоре различать какие-нибудь группу профессора А и группу профессора Б, изучающие одно и то же, но имеющие на это совершенно противоположные взгляды.
Но для зоологов все они и А и Б, оптом ихтиологи, и в общем и целом знания их совпадают (с точки зрения других зоологов, хотя между своими группами у них различия, непонятные всем остальным, кто не в этой теме), ну а для ботаников они все оптом зоологи, вместе и с герпетологами и ихтиологами и энтомологами и все остальные. Ну а для физиков они все вообще просто биологи оптом. Без различия, профессор А или Б, с их точки зрения они вся эта группа зоологов весьма одинаковая. Ну а для домохозяев на кухне вообще они все ученые, и физики и биологи и все остальные.

Получается, Вы, Юрий Анатольевич, правы, когда общаетесь в узком кругу узких специалистов в узкой области, но невозможно этого требовать от широкого круга не то что специалистов, а даже и не любителей, а так просто мимо проходящих случайных людей, назовем их, обобщая, "людьми далекими". 

Хотя они тоже могут обидеться на такое вот обобщение, и тоже заявить, что вот, правильно ли обобщать их, т.к. даже и пол у них разный и образование и взгляды совершенно разные, ну то есть вообще ничего общего. Ан нет, есть общее - удаленность от обсуждаемого объекта.

Специалистами наподобие вас тут и не пахнет, поэтому что с нас взять? Для нас всё это оптом веды. Как если смотришь на горный хребет издалека, то просто говоришь "горы", т.к. индивидуальные горы сливаются в один сплошной хребет. Но подойдешь поближе, там уже гора такая, горя сякая. А если еще ближе, то там уже и отдельные скалы, ледники, тропинки имеют свои имена и истории. А если вообще самому взбираться, то и каждый камень знаешь наперечет. Мы еще не подошли поближе, и из нашего далёка это всё видится оптом как "веды". Уж вы простите нам нашу удаленность от предмета. Это точно так же справедливо, как обобщить одним словом какие нибудь Голубые Горы в Австралии и Гималаи. Хотя найдутся и такие, кто скажет, что неправильно так обобщать. И по своему тоже будут правы. Есть разные критерии обобщения и разделения.
Эти критерии придумывают люди, а с людей что взять?

Безусловно есть критерии по которым можно обобщить 4 веды и пураны. И есть критерии по которым они отличаются и нужно бы их разделить и не смешивать.

Появятся несколько групп сторонников разных критериев и т.д. Но эти все группы должны быть специалистами.
Если же на всё это смотреть из нашей беззаботной дали, то какой спрос? Прабхупада вот сказал, что и Библия это Веды.

Может он смотрел издалека? Вряд ли. А может он обобщал по каким то другим критериям. А может быть только
в какой-то конкретной ситуации в конкретных обстоятельствах и т.д. Во всяком случае мы имеем прецедент, и это не
только Прабхупада, когда обобщение было допустимо даже для специалиста. Что же удивляться тому, что это делают
такие "далекие люди" как мы?

Безусловно, если бы Прабхупада настаивал на необходимости упоминаемого вами разделения, то и тут бы об этом знали
и старались соблюдать, даже несмотря на нашу удаленность. 

Если вы видите какие-то прямо-таки непримиримые противоречия, приводящие к тому, что нельзя даже объединить
физиков и биологов одним словом ученые, то напишите об этом, всем будет интересно.

----------


## Варган

> В чём проблема пятой Веды?


 Никакой проблемы нет. Примите авторитет Упанишад, неоднократно называющих пураны и итихасы пятой Ведой. Если Вам непонятны кажущиеся противоречия в Ведах, то есть простой рецепт: 
"дхармасйа таттвам нихитам гухайам
махаджано йена гатах са пантхах
'Истина дхармы скрыта в сердце чистой, осознавшей себя души, поэтому тот, кто стремится постичь смысл религии, должен идти по стопам махаджан ' (Махабхарата, Вана-парва, 313.117). Дхармасйа таттвам, принципы истинной дхармы, установлены Дхарма-сету, Кришной, и все махаджаны следуют этим принципам. Проникнуть в истинный смысл религии совсем не просто, для этого необходимо идти по стопам махаджан" (Шрила Прабхупада. Учение Господа Капилы").

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Специалистами наподобие вас тут и не пахнет, поэтому что с нас взять? Для нас всё это оптом веды.


Если упрощают простые люди и любители, это и впрямь понятно. Но почему так поступают гуру и ачарьи? К примеру, Сам Нимай Пандит в беседе с кази: _В Ведах и Пуранах говорится, что тот, кто способен оживить живое существо, может убить его ради эксперимента. Поэтому иногда великие мудрецы убивали старых коров, а потом, произнося ведические гимны, возвращали им жизнь и молодость. Умерщвление и омоложение старых и больных коров — это не убийство, а благодеяние. В прошлом были могущественные брахманы, которые могли проводить такие опыты, доказывая силу ведических гимнов, но сейчас, в век Кали, брахманы утратили былую силу. Поэтому убийство коров и быков с целью их омоложения запрещено. (ЧЧ 1.17.160-163)_Я к Ведам и Пуранам - не нашёл такого ни там, ни там, ни даже у других вайшнавских сампрадай. В Ведах нашёл лишь то, что животные восстанавливались естественным путём, их порождал год. Зачем же Нимай Пандит так говорит? 




> Примите авторитет Упанишад, неоднократно называющих пураны и итихасы пятой Ведой.


Принимаю: пураны и итихасы - это пятая Веда, веда Вед. Но из чего следует, что Нарада и Санаткумар Чхандогьи называли "пятой Ведой, ведой Вед" именно известные нам  пураны: Бхагавата-пурану, Вишну-пурану и др.? Где в Чхандогье всё то, что так отличает современные пураны: Вишну-бхакти, описания Вишну как шьямноликого и четырехрукого? Если Нарада запутался в своих шастрах, почему Санат-кумар не посоветовал ему: "бхаджа говиндам, просто поклоняйся Говинде"? Почему дал нечто адвайтоподобное (7.25)? 
Та же ситуация с Капилой. Имя Капила иногда мелькает в четырёх Ведах, его вайшнавское учение - нет. Я не нахожу учения Капилы в четырёх Ведах, затем вижу, с какой лёгкостью вайшнавы могут называть "Ведами" сугубо свои вайшнавские взгляды, и уже не знаю: действительно ли изначальный Капила учил вайшнавизму?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Если упрощают простые люди и любители, это и впрямь понятно. Но почему так поступают гуру и ачарьи? К примеру, Сам Нимай Пандит в беседе с кази: _В Ведах и Пуранах говорится, что тот, кто способен оживить живое существо, может убить его ради эксперимента. Поэтому иногда великие мудрецы убивали старых коров, а потом, произнося ведические гимны, возвращали им жизнь и молодость. Умерщвление и омоложение старых и больных коров — это не убийство, а благодеяние. В прошлом были могущественные брахманы, которые могли проводить такие опыты, доказывая силу ведических гимнов, но сейчас, в век Кали, брахманы утратили былую силу. Поэтому убийство коров и быков с целью их омоложения запрещено. (ЧЧ 1.17.160-163)_Я к Ведам и Пуранам - не нашёл такого ни там, ни там, ни даже у других вайшнавских сампрадай. В Ведах нашёл лишь то, что животные восстанавливались естественным путём, их порождал год. Зачем же Нимай Пандит так говорит?


Нимай Пандит говорит одно, а вы думаете, что он говорит другое. Про это было в этом моем посте http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post163087

Нимай Пандит говорит про то же самое, про что говорят в Ведах и Пуранах. А вы видите лишь различия, потому что не видите про что он говорит, т.к. смотрите с точки зрения двойственности. Чтобы понять что он говорит, вам нужно увидеть этих коров о которых он говорит, как они есть.

Кстати, ваши цитаты по ссылке подтверждают что речь об одних и тех же коровах, и что Год восстанавливает коров (хотя мне показалось, что Год восстанавливался жертвой старых коров, и тогда порождает новых коров), не исключает убийства этих коров. Это хорошие цитаты, как раз по теме. И когда там написано, что Боги приносят прану коров в жертву Праджапати это то же самое, что Нимай говорит "мудрецы убивали старых коров", чтобы удовлетворить Год. Поэтому и старых, что год, конец цикла. Новые коровы при этом исходят, а старые жертвуются через удушение ради праны.

Если вы видите разницу между мудрецы и Боги, то вспомните, что Боги на поле тела, а мудрец этим телом управляет. Поэтому мудрецы и Боги, хотя и разное, но по сути текста одно и то же. Боги через мудрецов и мудрецы через Богов. Так тоже правильно.

К сожалению нет времени и желания с этим подробнее разбираться, когда и так видно что это одно и то же. Даже когда одни говорят про планеты, виманы, а другие про гусей, коней и т.д.

Тогда вы спросите, а для чего же он говорит, если мало из тех, кто слушают, видели коров? В этом тоже есть смысл, т.к. разум, как и тело, не наше, и не мы слушаем и не мы делаем. Если тот кто в этом теле знает правду, слушает правду и слышит правду, он радуется. И это не владелец тела. Слушают оба и даже больше, понимают из них многие, но часто владелец тела понимает последний. Знающий правду радуется даже если владелец тела этой правды пока не понимает. Он не понимает правды, но он может услышать, как тот радуется, и тогда узнать того, кто радуется, и тогда узнать чему радуется. В этом смысл говорить разумное даже для тех, кто не обладает разумом. Ведь у всякого есть тот кто знает, и он будет радоваться. И если они будут честны так, что смогут радоваться не только тому, что сами утвердили, то смогут услышать радость того, кто знает, смогут узнать того кто знает и, тогда тот скажет жертвовать ему коров, и если они будут жертвовать коров или иную жертву, как это ни называй, обретут разум и т.д.

Все ведические источники говорят коров, молоко, жертва, праджапати, и потому это Веды с одним ключем.
Дело не в словах. Вот если бы они говорили коровы, молоко и имели в виду что-то другое, тогда это были бы не веды.
Но они имеют в виду одно и то же. Каждое выверенное слово в ведах, - это не слово, брошенное невзначай, как у нас, когда один имеет в виду одно, а другой другое. Нет, каждое слово в ведах означает определенное трансцендентное явление, каждое из которых, в попытке описать его материальным языком, будет проявлено бесконечным количеством материального текста, и всё равно это описание будет ущербно, и будет запутывать заблудшие души. Но для тех, кто ищет истину, для кого истина важнее самости, кто открыт для неё, а не скрытен, как адам в кустах, каждое слово из Вед может быть как источник света.

Когда Нимай говорит "Поэтому убийство коров и быков с целью их омоложения запрещено." - он имеет в виду, что убийство обычных коров ради реинкарнации (хотя он говорит и больше этого, но нам важен этот аспект смысла), но когда он говорит _"тот, кто способен оживить живое существо, может убить его ради эксперимента. Поэтому иногда великие мудрецы убивали старых коров, а потом, произнося ведические гимны, возвращали им жизнь и молодость. Умерщвление и омоложение старых и больных коров — это не убийство, а благодеяние."_, то он имеет в виду других коров и другое убийство, которое не убийство, а благодеяние.

Не знаю как там в другие эпохи, может быть не было разницами между первыми и вторыми коровами, но в Кали-югу эта разница есть.
Поэтому в Кали Югу эта жертва заменена на другую. Она другая не по сути, а по месту. Может быть потому что брахманы потеряли силу, а может быть потому что коровы уже не те, что раньше, и поэтому над этими калиюжными коровами этот фокус уже не проходит.

Но с трансцендентными коровами всегда всё одинаково в любую югу. С калиюжной точки зрения рекомендовал бы рассматривать все тексты про коров, молоко, масло и т.д. как имеющие в виду трансцендентных коров и молоко и жертвы. И с оговоркой, что если речь о прошлых югах, то для тамошних брахманов разница между одними и другими коровами может исчезать.

----------


## Sebastyan

> Новые коровы при этом исходят, а старые жертвуются через удушение ради праны.


Разве это не "лунный культ", когда убивают неповинных животных ради своей выгоды?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Разве это не "лунный культ", когда убивают неповинных животных ради своей выгоды?


Это не животные, а живые существа. 
_"тот, кто способен оживить живое существо, может убить его ради эксперимента."_

И не ради своей, а ради того, кто их создал. В этом цель их жизни и их благо.
И не кто угодно, а тот, кто способен оживить.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Разница между животным и живым существом в том, что животные имеют свою сверхдушу в их теле, а живые существа в нашем теле имеют ту же самую сверхдушу, что и мы. Поэтому, чтобы исчезла разница между трансцендентными коровами и внешними коровами, брахман должен быть такой, в теле которого находятся несколько сверхдуш, либо же сверхдуша в его теле стала бы та же самая, что и сверхдуша в теле внешних живых существ. То есть сознание такого Брахмана должно быть не на уровне Кширодокашайи Вишну, а на уровне как минимум Гарбходакашайи Вишну. Очевидно в наше время с такими брахманами напряг. Отсюда и разночтения про жертвоприношения.

----------


## Sebastyan

> В этом цель их жизни и их благо.


Это Вы за них решили, что в этом их благо, а вдруг они не согласны быть убиваемы ради чьей то прихоти?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Это Вы за них решили, что в этом их благо, а вдруг они не согласны быть убиваемы ради чьей то прихоти?


Если вы знаете тело, то можете видеть благо каждого. Не решать за кого-то, а видеть их собственное благо, как видите свое.
Во вторых в этой жертве нет насилия. Они часть вас в этом теле, как, например кровяные тельца в крови имеют цикл жизни и многие из них гибнут, сражаясь с вирусами. И их гибель во благо. Их мертвые тела превращаются в гной и этот гной выводит невежество из организма.

Эта жертва не совершается так, что вы вот кого-то там силой душите. Вы просто создаете условия для наилучшего волеизъявления. Например, когда вы болеете, то лучше лежать, чем бегать. Это просто условия, и никакое не насилие.

_"Какой из вас отец, когда сын попросит у него хлеба, подаст ему камень? или, когда попросит рыбы, подаст ему змею вместо рыбы?..."_

Например у вас если есть дети, они голодные, у вас есть выбор - дать им конфет или здоровой пищи? Вы создадите условия, чтобы они поели здоровую пищу, т.к. это для них благо. Вы, действуя так, даете им попользоваться вашим разумом. Иначе, будучи неразумными, они бы объелись конфет и у них болели бы животы и зубы. А у вас нервы.

Так и живые существа, они не имеют самостоятельного разума, они просто хотят. И если им дать, то они возьмут.
Если дать плохое, то возьмут плохое, т.к. другого нет. Взять можно только что-то одно. Можно взять траву, воздух или высшее благо.

Поэтому, разумно дать им наибольшее благо, а от меньших благ воздержаться.

Так, дороги к меньшим благам перекрываются, как то воздух, трава, а дороги к бОльшим благам открываются. И если цель видна, то голодные существа устремляются к своей вожделенной цели сами по открытой вами дороге. При этом они теряют старое тело, и получают новое.

Они при этом не задыхаются и не умирают, они получают новое тело тут же, на ваших глазах, то есть в следующем Году, цикле.
Терпите за них удушение вы. А они получают только благо. Оно же является и вашим благом и благом Праджапати и всех остальных.

Точно так и когда у вас дети, и вы садите пшеницу, собираете, мелете, печете хлеб, эту аскезу совершаете вы,
а результат получают ваши дети, поскольку вы их отец, а они дети малые.

Но вот если цель не видна, а дороги перекрыты, вот тогда живые существа могут превратиться из союзников во врагов. Это называется у вайшнавов апарадхой. Наверное что-то в ведах и про это есть.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> а вдруг они не согласны быть убиваемы ради чьей то прихоти?


Самое смешное, что там не написано, кто удушается. Они на самом деле не удушаются. Написано "убиваются удушением".
Но удушением кого? Не удушением коров, а удушением хозяина тела. Вместе с его удушением, удушаются и они.

Это подобно тому, как когда Дхрува задержал дыхание, то все полубоги тоже стали задыхаться и тогда по их просьбе явился Вишну. Но ведь при этом никто не умер. Хотя могли бы написать, что умерли миллионы коров как жертва для Вишну, и это было бы правдой (Юрию Анатольевичу).

Это та же самая история про убивание коров, только уже из Пуран (Юрию Анатольевичу). И никаких коров там нет, и никто не умер, а задыхающиеся полубоги из-за аскезы Дхрувы. Но история та же, и суть та же.

Причем Дхрува не душил полубогов руками ради своей выгоды (Себастьяну), а совершал аскезу, как его наставил гуру Нарада.
Просто дышал уж слишком редко. Можно сказать, что задыхающиеся полубоги это аллегория такая. Хотя и не аллегория. Другой автор написал бы, что принесены в жертву стада коров.

Ведь нельзя же убить кого-то внутри себя убийством себя. Тогда и сам перестанешь существовать. Какая же в этом "своя прихоть"? Когда вы терпите, то и весь организм терпит. Если вы бежите и спасаете свою жизнь, и вам тяжело дышать, а все терпят и первый вы терпите, то ведь все выигрывают не ради вашей прихоти, когда вы спасаетесь? Но это не значит, что когда вы терпите, то душите там кого-то силой ради "своей прихоти". 

Хотя, вот в случае Хираньякши и Хираньякашипу аскезы были именно ради прихоти. Но целью являлись не коровы, не суммум бонум, а именно сама личность Хираньякши и Хираньякашипу, их благо. И наибольшее благо живых существ такой аскезой не достигается, и Вишну никогда не является, поскольку цель другая, а какая цель, такой всегда и результат.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Вы же не оплакиваете гибель таких живых существ, как лейкоцитов ради вашего здоровья? А ведь можно было бы упрекнуть "в убийстве ради своей прихоти".

----------


## Варган

> Принимаю: пураны и итихасы - это пятая Веда, веда Вед. Но из чего следует, что Нарада и Санаткумар Чхандогьи называли "пятой Ведой, ведой Вед" именно известные нам  пураны: Бхагавата-пурану, Вишну-пурану и др.?


Это следует из простого категорического силлогизма: все пураны и итихасы - пятая Веда, Веда Вед. Известные нам пураны: Бхагавата-пурана, Вишна-пурану и др. -  относятся к пуранам. Следовательно, известные нам пураны: Бхагавата-пурана, Вишна-пурану и др. - это пятая Веда, Веда Вед.

Могли бы Вы ознакомиться с Правилами этого форума? Здесь запрещена проповедь взглядов и идей, противоречащих ачарьям-вайшнавам.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Хорошо: известная нам Бхагавата-пурана, Вишну-пурана - пятая Веда, Веда Вед. В списке 108 упанишад есть десятки адвайтических упанишад и Шарабха-упанишада, как к ним относиться? Нужно ли называть прочитанное в Шарабха-упанишаде ведическим?

----------


## Варган

> Хорошо: известная нам Бхагавата-пурана, Вишну-пурана - пятая Веда, Веда Вед. В списке 108 упанишад есть десятки адвайтических упанишад и Шарабха-упанишада, как к ним относиться? Нужно ли называть прочитанное в Шарабха-упанишаде ведическим?


Упанишады относятся к Ведам. Адвайтических и шиваитских упанишад не существует, существуют лишь адвайтические и шиваитские трактовки упанишад. На самом же деле, все упанишады - вайшнавские.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> На самом же деле, все упанишады - вайшнавские.


Если _все_ упанишады прямо проповедуют вайшнавизм, приведите прямые слова из всех (например, из Ганапати- и Шарабха-упанишады). 
Если упанишады ведут к вайшнавизму косвенно, тогда не возражайте и против косвенной проповеди в СК. Сами Веды подают пример, что проповедовать нужно косвенно.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Нужно ли называть прочитанное в Шарабха-упанишаде ведическим?


Думаю нужно называть ведическим по вышеописанным критериям. И это хорошо, что есть такие упанишады, например в которых не шакти изошла от Вишну, а шакти-мать породила Вишну. Много таких примеров якобы противоречивых писаний. На самом деле противоречий конечно нет. Противоречия видит лишь тот кто читает.

Иначе, будь писания все однобокими, эта однобокость тоже порождает двойственность. Хотя эта двойственность уже из разряда трансцендентной, как иллюзия духовного мира, и можно её не считать двойственностью. Ведь внутрення энергия господа, йога майя - тоже ведь майя. И эти все духовные тела духовных существ, они ведь тоже как бы это правильно сказать, иллюзорны в какой-то степени, если это слово применимо к трансцендентному миру. Бхактивинод описывает в Джайва дхарме, как человек рождается в духовном мире, у него там фальшивые родственники, фальшивые мужья, фальшивое, но трансцендентное тело и т.д. Игра, иллюзия. Но эта та иллюзия, которую мы хотим достичь. При этом эта иллюзия не нарушает истину, в отличие от нашей материальной иллюзии, которая противостоит истине.

Могут быть много игр, но все они по правилам, это духовные иллюзии, а может быть игра, правила которой состоят в отсутствии правил, в нарушении правил, вот это иллюзия материального мира.

Тем более это относится к формам Богов и полубогов. Кому нужны формы? Нам нужны, с нашим обусловленным ограниченным разумом, неспособным объять необъятное. Поэтому, когда Кришна представл перед Арджуной во вселенской форме, разум Арджуны не мог охватить этой формы, и он попросил удобную привычную форму. Вот для чего нужны все эти формы. Для того, чтобы привлекать нас и помогать нам. И хотя они трансцендентные, но первопричиной их можно считать нашу ограниченность. То есть мы породили эти формы, хотя и одновременно наоборот. Они были созданы для нашего блага.

Точно так и с тем, что Вишну породил Шакти, этому никак не противоречит, что Шакти породила Вишну, как можно сказать, что мы породили Вишну, как Прабхупада сказал Шачинандане Свами, тогда еще не Свами - "ты создал материальный мир", а значит создал и всех этих МахаВишну и полубогов. И это не противоречит тому, что они создали его.

Поэтому нет ничего удивительного, что Рама задыхается без Ханумана, и топится вместе с Лакшманом в речке, а Кришну убивает простой смертный, а Нрисимху вот какой то птицеголов.

Он убивает не Кришну, он убивает форму. В свое время все эти формы перестают быть нужными потому что тот, кто учился по ним, вырос. Формы кубиков больше не нужны, велкам в настоящую жизнь. И кто же их разрушает как не ведический разрушитель Шива? Вот и нет никаких противоречий, вполне себе ведическая Шарабха упанишада.

Всё это разделение на вайшнавизм и шиваизм и другие, поклонение богине матери или богу отцу весьма условно. Все эти пути истинны, но не могут претендовать на исключительную истинность, как любое материальное описание истины не может претендовать на абсолютность.

Так же неверно будет сказать, что любой путь истинен. Веды так не говорят. Они описывают пути, но не навязывают. Каждый идет своим путем. Не все из них описаны. И далеко не все правильно поняты.

Кто-то может быть уверен, что он вайшнав, но на деле может не быть вайшнавом.

----------


## Варган

> Если _все_ упанишады прямо проповедуют вайшнавизм, приведите прямые слова из всех (например, из Ганапати- и Шарабха-упанишады). 
> Если упанишады ведут к вайшнавизму косвенно, тогда не возражайте и против косвенной проповеди в СК. Сами Веды подают пример, что проповедовать нужно косвенно.


Например, Шветашватара-Упанишаду поверхностные учёные считают шайвской (шиваитской). Но ачарьи-вайшнавы ссылаются на неё как на вайшнавскую, в частности Шрила Пабхупада в "Бхагавад-гите как она есть" неоднократно  цитирует Шветашватара-Упанишаду для описания положения и качеств Кришны (Вишну), хотя шайвы считают, что речь идёт о Шиве. В Шри-Ишопанишад есть мантра 18, которую поверхностные профанные учёные считают молитвой к Агни, но Шрила Прабхупада разъясняет, что это молитва к Кришне (Вишну) (агне — о мой Господь, всесильный, как огонь). 
Точно так же и во всех других упанишадах имена Рудра, Шива, Агни, Индра и т.п. - это всё имена Вишну из Шри Вишну-Сахасранама-стотры. Таковы разъяснения ачарьев-вайшнавов. Ни о каком косвенном подведении нет и речи, все Веды и упанишады - на 100 % прямо вайшнавские.

----------


## Sebastyan

> Они при этом не задыхаются и не умирают, они получают новое тело тут же, на ваших глазах, то есть в следующем Году, цикле.
> Терпите за них удушение вы. А они получают только благо. Оно же является и вашим благом и благом Праджапати и всех остальных.


После жертвенного убийства, они, вероятно, получат тела в новой реинкарнации, не спорю.

Я только одного не понимаю, зачем Вы пытаетесь всё это выдумывать (всякие небылицы), чтобы обелить жертвоприношения?
Если бы животные тут же же воскресали, то *бессмысленно само жертвоприношение, зачем оно нужно?* 

Жертвоприношения имели только одну цель - кормление полубогов, полубоги и ввели эти ритуалы. Полубоги (раса пришельцев) таким образом получало нужную им еду, эксплуатируя неразвитых людей.

Это хорошо описано в шумерских текстах (глиняных табличках, найденных в Ираке), в частности, в "Мифе об Атрахасисе":




> 30. На четыре ветра принёс он жертву.
> Он поставил богам воскуренье,
> Приготовив пищу, пред богами поставил.
> *Боги почуяли благовонный запах,
> 35. К приношенью, словно мухи, собрались.
> *Когда же они вкусили жертвы,
> 
> https://www.thetales.ru/mify-vavilon...ob-atrahasise/
> http://narodna.pravda.com.ua/history/4b29733d18bdb/
> http://knigi1.dissers.ru/books/library1/8229-5.php

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> После жертвенного убийства, они, вероятно, получат тела в новой реинкарнации, не спорю.
> 
> Я только одного не понимаю, зачем Вы пытаетесь всё это выдумывать (всякие небылицы), чтобы обелить жертвоприношения?
> Если бы животные тут же же воскресали, то *бессмысленно само жертвоприношение, зачем оно нужно?*


Зачем нужно жертвоприношение описано в БГ 3.10, 3.11, 3.12 с комментариями что всё нужное мы получаем от полубогов в обмен на ягью.
Убийства там нет. Это просто духовный принцип, он же принцип экономики. Чтобы получить что-то, нужно вначале отдать что-то.
Чтобы получить зарплату, нужно потратить зарплату. Если население держит деньги под подушкой и не тратит, то нет денег
и на зарплату поскольку нет денег  обороте, в экономике. Кроме того нужно отдать время и усилия. Так, растрачивая себя и свои 
ресурсы, мы получаем их вновь. Так мы движемся во времени. Если прекратить эту ягью, то мы тут же умрем. Мы живем во времени благодаря ягье. Чтобы сохранить себя во времени, мы должны жертвовать себя. Живые существа, принесенные в жертву во время ягьи тут же
возрождаются чтобы дальше продолжать жить. В этом смысл ягьи. Если этого не делать, то живое существо умрет.
Поэтому именно жертва приносит благо.

Кришна говорит в БГ3.5 , что никто не может удержаться от деятельности даже на мгновенье. Наша жизнь не бесплатна, мы должны
платить по счетам, растрачивая, жертвуя себя просто чтобы хотя бы поддерживать свое существование.

Или взять джунгли. В джунглях каждый день дождь. Но почему? Потому что деревья каждый день испаряют огромное
количество воды. Гораздо больше, чем пустая земля. Тратят, чтобы получить. Если вырубить деревья, то трата воды деревьями 
прекратится, но и дождь прекратится. И кругооборот воды превратится в пустыню.

Видел таких фермеров, которые считают рядом растущие с их грядками растения отбирают у съедобных растений воду и на этом
основании вырубают их. Они тоже, как и вы, не знают принципа, что для дождя нужно отдать воду, и нет другого способа её сохранить
или законсервировать.

Чтобы реки стали полноводными, наши земли должны отдавать много воды, то есть быть покрытыми лесами.

Но если рассуждать по вашему, то чтобы вода осталась, её нужно сохранить, а не отдавать, и чтобы сохранить нужно вырубить леса.
Однако вы забываете, что реки не море, они текут в вечном круговороте. Если перестать возобновлять их истоки и берега, то
реки быстро закончатся.

Так и наша жизнь, она требует ежесекундного возобновления и это осуществляют полубоги взамен на ягью. Поэтому Кришна и говорит, что
никто не может удержаться от деятельности даже на мгновенье. Если прекратить жертву, все упадут трупами в то же мгновенье.
Вот поэтому я и восхваляю ягью.

Вышеописанные живые существа (а не животные) имеют только одну возможность жить дальше - это быть пожертвованными в ягье.

Насчет небылиц я бы посоветовал вам не выдумывать что полубоги это пришельцы, т.к. как известно в нашем теле много полубогов,
начиная со сверхдуши, Кширодакашаи Вишну.

Если вашим ученым или писателям из политвести.ру это неизвестно, тем хуже для них.

Воистину они и вы не знают что пишут. Пилят сук на котором сидят. Критикуют жертвоприношение, хотя каждый их удар сердца
и каждый вдох, выдох совершается благодаря жертвоприношениям.

----------


## Sebastyan

> Кришна говорит в БГ3.5 , что никто не может удержаться от деятельности даже на мгновенье. Наша жизнь не бесплатна, мы должны
> платить по счетам, растрачивая, жертвуя себя просто чтобы хотя бы поддерживать свое существование.
> 
> ...
> Так и наша жизнь, она требует ежесекундного возобновления и это осуществляют полубоги взамен на ягью.


Полубоги тут совершенно не при чем, это закон возрастания энропии.
Любое живое существо - это высокоорганизованная система, то есть оно противодействует возрастанию энропии внутри себя, для этого оно вынуждено расщеплять иные высокоорганизованные элементы (например, еду), чтобы суммарная энропия увеличивалась.




> Вышеописанные живые существа (а не животные) имеют только одну возможность жить дальше - это быть пожертвованными в ягье.


А Вы проверяли?




> Критикуют жертвоприношение, хотя каждый их удар сердца
> и каждый вдох, выдох совершается благодаря жертвоприношениям.


Это  невежественная интерпретация законов синергетики - науки о самооргнизации, в частности закона неубывания энтропии для системы, частью которой является живое существо, а также целого ряда других




> Природа иерархически структурирована в несколько видов открытых нелинейных систем разных уровней организации: в динамически стабильные, в адаптивные, и наиболее сложные — эволюционирующие системы.
> 
>     Связь между ними осуществляется через хаотическое, неравновесное состояние систем соседствующих уровней.
> 
>     Неравновесность является необходимым условием появления новой организации, нового порядка, новых систем, то есть — развития.
> 
>     Когда нелинейные динамические системы объединяются, новое образование не равно сумме частей, а образует систему другой организации или систему иного уровня.
> 
>     Общее для всех эволюционирующих систем: неравновесность, спонтанное образование новых микроскопических (локальных) образований, изменения на макроскопическом (системном) уровне, возникновение новых свойств системы, этапы самоорганизации и фиксации новых качеств системы.
> ...

----------


## Sebastyan



----------


## Sebastyan

> Насчет небылиц я бы посоветовал вам не выдумывать что полубоги это пришельцы, т.к. как известно в нашем теле много полубогов,
> начиная со сверхдуши, Кширодакашаи Вишну.
> 
> Если вашим ученым или писателям из политвести.ру это неизвестно, тем хуже для них.


Учёным много чего известно




Когда человечество было наивным и мало знающим, то оно верило, что планеты и Солнце движутся, потому что есть специальные ангелы, которые их таскают на специальных тележках, а законы природы обеспечиваются непрерывной суетой тех или иных полубогов.

Сегодня мы знаем, что это дикое заблуждение - следствие детского периода человечества.
Законы природы являются отражением сущности самого Бога, никакие полубоги для этого не нужны, а Солнце не нуждается в примитивных повозках, чтобы ходить по небу.




> "Всякий, кто серьезно занимается наукой, приходит к осознанию того, что *в законах природы проявляется Дух, который намного выше человеческого, - Дух, пред лицом которого мы с нашими ограниченными силами должны ощущать собственную немощь. В этом смысле научные поиски приводят к религиозному чувству особого рода*, которое действительно во многом отличается от религиозности более наивной". (Высказывание, сделанное Эйнштейном в 1936 г. Цит. по: Dukas and Hoffmann, Albert Einstein: The Human Side, Princeton University Press, 1979, 33).
> http://www.lazarev.ru/news/17-news/1...-12-59-15.html

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Заспамили еще одну хорошую тему своим материализмом. По третьему кругу уже из пустого в порожнее.
Вы каждую тему превращаете в холивар ученых против писаний. Зачем вам этот троллинг?

Вы читали название темы? Почему бы не придерживаться темы? Здесь не нужно обсуждать даже ягьи. Но вы опять со своим материализмом в каждую тему. Давайте уважать сами темы и тех кто их создает. Человек создал тему, его интересует этот вопрос. Он хочет обсудить его и только его. Причем тут ваши синергии и прочий материализм к теме?

Пожалуйста, очень вас прошу, не нужно пропаганду материализма и отрицание учения вед впихивать в каждую тему.
Вы ведь не один тут на форуме. Есть люди хотят обсудить другие темы. Пускай вам кажутся они смешными, детскими,
примитивными и ненаучными. Это же не повод прекратить обсуждать все темы и сосредоточиться на одной вашей теме.

Пощадите форум со своей пропагандой, будьте милостивы к преданным, разрешите им говорить о Кришне, о ведах,
пуранах, о солнце в колеснице, о полубогах и жертвоприношениях, уже второй раз вас прошу.

Если участвуете в дискуссии, придерживайтесь темы, не уводите всё в свое русло холивара современных ученых против "примитивных
древних".

Спасибо

----------


## Sebastyan

> Заспамили еще одну хорошую тему своим материализмом. По третьему кругу уже из пустого в порожнее.
> Вы каждую тему превращаете в холивар ученых против писаний. Зачем вам этот троллинг?
> 
> Вы читали название темы? Почему бы не придерживаться темы? Здесь не нужно обсуждать даже ягьи. Но вы опять со своим материализмом в каждую тему. Давайте уважать сами темы и тех кто их создает. Человек создал тему, его интересует этот вопрос. Он хочет обсудить его и только его. Причем тут ваши синергии и прочий материализм к теме?


Нет никакого "против писаний", есть современные знания, которые позволяют смотреть на писания под более трезвым углом.
Никто не оспаривает важность Вед, которые дали знания весьма продвинутые для своего времени, но сегодня можно лучше рассмотреть, какие более глубокие законы скрываются за отрывочными знаниями Вед.
Более того, многие ведические взгляды на космос до сих пор глубже, нежели научные.

Веды -   от слова «знание», а современные знания нельзя не учитывать, они также часто получены в откровениях, в состоянии самадхи выдающихся ученых.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> Нет никакого "против писаний", есть современные знания, которые позволяют смотреть на писания под более трезвым углом.
> Никто не оспаривает важность Вед, которые дали знания весьма продвинутые для своего времени, но сегодня можно лучше рассмотреть, какие более глубокие законы скрываются за отрывочными знаниями Вед.
> Более того, многие ведические взгляды на космос до сих пор глубже, нежели научные.
> 
> Веды -   от слова «знание», а современные знания нельзя не учитывать, они также часто получены в откровениях, в состоянии самадхи выдающихся ученых.


Современные ученные подобны лягушкам,которые квакают подобно лягушкам(может быть это так,а может быть это подругому).На это кваканье приползает змея(смерть) и съедает их.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

Эти так называемые ученные подобно лягушкам все меряют своим колодцем,в котором живут.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

Вайшнавы не принимают авторитет ученных,так как это обыкновенные обусловленные существа ,которые подвержены четырем недостаткам.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

Лекция Его Божественной Милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады, прочитанная 6 октября 1969 года в Конвей- Холле (Лондон, Англия).

Дамы и господа, темой сегодняшней лекции является учение Вед. Что такое Веды? Санскритский глагольный корень слова веда*<$F> можно переводить по-разному, но в конечном счете все различные значения этого слова являются производными от слова «знание». Любое знание, которое вы получаете, есть веда, потому что учение Вед — это изначальное знание. Пока мы пребываем в состоянии обусловленности, наше знание имеет много недостатков. Разница между обусловленной и освобожденной душой заключается в том, что обусловленной душе присущи четыре недостатка. Первый ее недостаток состоит в том, что она обречена совершать ошибки. Например, в нашей стране Махатму Ганди почитают великим человеком, но и он допускал много ошибок. Даже в последний день его жизни секретарь предупреждал его: «Махатма Ганди, не ходите на это собрание в Новом Дели. Я слышал от друзей, что там опасно». Но он не послушался. Он настоял на том, чтобы пойти туда, и был убит. Даже такие великие люди, как Махатма Ганди, президент Кеннеди и им подобные, совершают ошибки. Человеку свойственно ошибаться. В этом заключается один из недостатков обусловленной души.

* Курсивом в тексте выделены санскритские слова, приводимые в фонетической транскрипции, и прямые цитаты, приводимые в санскритской транслитерации (см. приложение «Руководство по чтению санскрита»). Точная санскритская транслитерация санскритских терминов, а также имен и географических названий, упоминаемых в тексте, дается в словаре имен и терминов в конце книги.

Другой недостаток — склонность впадать в иллюзию. Иллюзия — это вера в реальность того, чего не существует — майи. Майя буквально означает «то, чего нет». Каждый принимает свое тело за себя. Если я спрошу вас, кто вы, вы ответите: «Я мистер Джон, я богатый человек», и т. д., и т. п. Все это разные формы отождествления себя с телом. Но вы не есть тело. Это иллюзия.

Третий недостаток — склонность к обману. Каждый склонен обманывать других. Человек может быть первейшим глупцом, но выдавать себя за умного. Мы уже говорили, что человек на каждом шагу заблуждается и допускает ошибки, но это не мешает ему рассуждать: «Я думаю, что это так, а то — этак». При этом он даже не знает природы своего «я». Он пишет книги по философии, хотя сам далек от совершенства. В этом его болезнь. Это и есть обман.

И наконец, наши чувства несовершенны. Мы очень гордимся своим зрением. Часто люди с вызовом спрашивают нас: «Можете ли вы показать мне Бога?» Но есть ли у вас глаза, чтобы увидеть Бога? Вы не сможете Его увидеть, пока у вас не будет глаз, необходимых для этого. Если сейчас в комнате вдруг станет темно, вы не сможете увидеть даже собственную руку. Так много ли стоит ваша способность видеть? Таким образом, нельзя рассчитывать обрести истинное знание (веду) с помощью наших несовершенных чувств. Обладая этими недостатками, присущими обусловленным живым существам, мы никому не можем дать совершенного знания. Да и сами мы несовершенны. Поэтому мы безоговорочно принимаем авторитет Вед.

Веды иногда называют священными писаниями индуизма, но слово «индуизм» иностранного происхождения. Мы не индусы. Сущность нашей культуры отражает слово вар???рама. Этим словом называют тех, кто следует Ведам и принимает деление человеческого общества на четыре варны и ашрама, то есть на четыре сословия и четыре ступени духовной жизни. Эту систему называют варнашрамой. В «Бхагавад-гите» [4.13] сказано: «Это деление существует везде, поскольку оно создано Богом». Общество делится на брахманов, кшатриев, вайшьев и шудр. Брахманами называют разумных людей, тех, кто знает, что такое Брахман. Кшатрии — это сословие правителей, то есть второе сословие разумных людей. Затем идут вайшьи — торговое сословие. Эти группы людей можно обнаружить в любом обществе. Таков ведический принцип, и мы принимаем его. Ведические принципы принимают, не требуя доказательств, так как в Ведах не может быть ошибок. В этом заключается смысл слова «принимать». Например, в Индии коровий навоз считается чистым, хотя и представляет собой испражнения животного. В Ведах говорится, что, коснувшись испражнений, необходимо сразу совершить омовение. Но в другом месте сказано, что коровий навоз чист. Если вымазать коровьим навозом нечистое место, то оно станет чистым. Руководствуясь обыденным здравым смыслом, мы можем возразить: «Это противоречие». И действительно, с точки зрения здравого смысла это противоречие, но тем не менее тут нет ошибки. Это факт. В Калькутте один знаменитый ученый-медик исследовал коровий навоз и обнаружил, что он обладает всеми антисептическими свойствами.

В Индии, если один человек говорит другому: «Ты должен сделать то-то и то-то», — тот может спросить: «Чего ради? Почему я должен беспрекословно выполнять твои указания? Что, об этом сказано в Ведах?» Ведические предписания нельзя толковать по-своему. Но в конечном счете, если вы тщательно изучите каждое из этих предписаний, то обнаружите, что они безошибочны.

Веды не являются творением человеческого разума. Ведическое знание пришло из духовного мира, от Господа Кришны. Другое название Вед — шрути. Словом шрути называют знание, которое обретают в процессе слушания. Это не эмпирическое знание. Шрути сравнивают с матерью. От матери мы узнаем об очень многом. Например, если вы хотите узнать, кто ваш отец, кто может ответить вам? Только ваша мать. Когда мать говорит вам: «Вот твой отец», — вам остается только согласиться с этим. Установить личность отца экспериментальным путем невозможно. Аналогично этому, если вы хотите познать нечто, лежащее за пределами сферы вашего опыта, вашего эмпирического знания, за пределами сферы действия ваших чувств, то должны принять Веды. В этом случае не может быть и речи об экспериментировании. Все эксперименты уже давно поставлены. Истина уже установлена. Нам остается только принять ее, как мы принимаем на веру слова матери. Другого пути нет.

Веды называют матерью, а Брахму — дедом, предком, так как он был первым, кто получил ведическое знание. Брахма был первым живым существом во вселенной. Он получил ведическое знание и передал его своему сыну Нараде и другим ученикам и сыновьям, а они передали его своим ученикам. Так ведическое знание передается по цепи ученической преемственности. «Бхагавад-гита» также подтверждает, что ведическое знание передается этим путем. Поставив эксперименты, вы в конечном счете придете к тому же выводу, но, чтобы сберечь время, лучше просто принять учение Вед. Если вы хотите узнать, кто ваш отец, и признаете свою мать авторитетом в этом вопросе, то должны принять на веру все,что она вам скажет. Существует три вида доказательств: пратьякша, анумана и шабда. Пратьякша означает «эмпирическое доказательство». Эмпирические доказательства всегда имеют слабые стороны, поскольку наши чувства несовершенны. Например, мы каждый день видим солнце, и оно кажется нам маленьким диском, тогда как на самом деле оно гораздо больше многих планет. Так чего же стоят наши наблюдения? Чтобы составить правильные представления о солнце, мы должны читать книги. Итак, непосредственный опыт далек от совершенства. Другим видом доказательства является анумана, индуктивное знание, или гипотеза: «Предположим, что это так…». Примером такого доказательства является теория Дарвина, которая целиком основана на предположениях. Но это нельзя назвать наукой. Это всего лишь предположение, и оно также несовершенно. Совершенным может быть только знание, полученное из авторитетного источника. Если радиостанция пришлет вам программу передач, вы не станете оспаривать ее. В этом случае вам ни к чему проводить эксперименты, потому что программа получена из надежного источника.

Ведическое знание называют шабда-праманой, или по- другому шрути. Шрути означает, что знание должно быть получено в процессе слушания. Веды учат, что если мы хотим понять трансцендентную науку, то должны слушать человека, сведущего в этом вопросе. Источник трансцендентного знания находится за пределами материальной вселенной. Знание, доступное в этой вселенной, — это материальное знание, а знание о том, что находится за ее пределами, — трансцендентное знание. Нам не под силу достичь границ даже материальной вселенной, не говоря уже о том, чтобы попасть в духовный мир. Следовательно, обрести полное знание невозможно.

И тем не менее духовный мир существует. За пределами проявленной и непроявленной материи раскинулось духовное небо, в котором парят вечные планеты, населенные вечными существами. Но как вы сможете это проверить? Об этом говорится в ведических писаниях, но как вы поставите эксперименты? Это невозможно. Поэтому мы должны просто принять информацию, изложенную в Ведах. Это называется ведическим знанием. В нашем Движении сознания Кришны мы получаем знание от высшего авторитета, Кришны. Авторитет Кришны признают люди всех категорий. В первую очередь я имею в виду две категории трансценденталистов. Одна категория трансценденталистов — это имперсоналисты, майявади. Обычно их называют ведантистами школы Шанкарачарьи. К трансценденталистам другой категории относятся вайшнавы, такие, как Рамануджачарья, Мадхвачарья, Вишнусвами. Шанкара-сампрадая, так же как и Вайшнава-сампрадая, признает Кришну Верховной Личностью Бога. Шанкарачарья считается имперсоналистом, так как он проповедовал имперсонализм, безличный Брахман, но фактически он был скрытым персоналистом. В своем комментарии к «Бхагавад- гите» он пишет: «Нараяна, Верховная Личность Бога, пребывает за пределами космического проявления». И затем снова подтверждает это: «Верховная Личность Бога, Нараяна, — это Кришна. Он пришел в образе сына Деваки и Васудевы». Он специально упоминает имя Его отца и матери. Таким образом, все трансценденталисты признают Кришну Верховной Личностью Бога. Это неоспоримая истина. В Движении сознания Кришны мы опираемся на знания, почерпнутые из «Бхагавад- гиты», которая была поведана Самим Кришной. Мы опубликовали «Бхагавад-гиту как она есть», потому что принимаем все, что сказал Кришна, не давая Его словам собственных толкований. Это ведическое знание. Ведическое знание чисто, поэтому мы принимаем его. Мы принимаем все, что говорит Кришна. В этом суть сознания Кришны. Таким образом экономится много времени. Приняв истинный авторитет, вы сбережете много времени. В материальном мире существуют два метода познания: индуктивный и дедуктивный. Примером дедуктивного знания является наше представление о том, что человек смертен. Ваш отец говорит, что человек смертен, ваша сестра говорит, что человек смертен, все говорят, что человек смертен, но сами вы не проводите экспериментов. Вы не подвергаете сомнению то, что человек смертен, вы просто принимаете эту истину на веру. Если же вы захотите провести исследование, чтобы установить, смертен ли человек, вам нужно будет изучить всех людей, и при этом нельзя будет исключить вероятность того, что где-то живет бессмертный человек, но он вам еще не встретился. Таким образом, ваше исследование никогда бы не закончилось. Этот процесс на санскрите называется арохой, восходящим процессом. Попытки обрести знания, опираясь только на свои силы и несовершенные чувства, заранее обречены на неудачу. Таким образом невозможно прийти к правильным выводам.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

В «Брахма-самхите» говорится: «Отправляйтесь в путешествие на самолете, который движется со скоростью мысли». Материальные самолеты могут двигаться со скоростью три тысячи километров в час, но какова скорость мысли? Вы сидите дома, вдруг вы подумали об Индии, которая находится, скажем, за десять тысяч километров от вас, и сразу очутились там. Ваши мысли мгновенно перенесли вас туда. Так велика скорость мысли. Поэтому в «Брахма-самхите» говорится: «Пропутешествовав по просторам духовного неба миллионы лет со скоростью мысли, вы убедитесь в том, что оно безгранично». К нему невозможно даже приблизиться. Вот почему в Ведах утверждается, что человек должен, а точнее обязан, найти истинного духовного учителя, гуру. Каковы же качества духовного учителя? Он усвоил сущность Вед из авторитетного источника и утвердился в Брахмане. Таковы два качества, которыми он должен обладать, иначе его нельзя назвать истинным учителем.

Движение сознания Кришны целиком основано на ведических принципах. В «Бхагавад-гите» Кришна говорит, что истинная цель изучения Вед — познать Его. В «Брахма-самхите» также говорится: «Кришна, Говинда, имеет бесчисленное количество форм, но все они суть одно». Они не похожи на наши несовершенные формы. Его форма совершенна. Моя форма имеет начало, но Его форма не имеет начала. Она ананта. И Его форма — многочисленные и многообразные формы — не имеет конца. Мое тело находится здесь, а не в моей квартире. Вы сидите в зале, а не в своей квартире. Однако Кришна может одновременно находиться везде. Он может находиться на Голоке Вриндаване, но в то же самое время Он вездесущ. Он — изначальная личность, старейшее живое существо, но на какое бы изображение Кришны вы ни посмотрели, вы увидите юношу пятнадцати-двадцати лет. Вы нигде не найдете старика. Вы видели в «Бхагавад-гите» изображение Кришны в роли колесничего. В то время Ему было не меньше ста лет, у Него уже были правнуки, и тем не менее Он выглядел как юноша. Кришна, Бог, никогда не стареет. Таково Его верховное могущество. И если вы захотите постичь Кришну, изучая ведическую литературу, то зайдете в тупик. Теоретически это возможно, но сопряжено с очень большими трудностями. Однако вы сможете легко узнать о Нем от Его преданного. Преданный Кришны может дать Его вам со словами: «Вот Он, возьмите Его». Таково могущество преданных Кришны.

Первоначально была только одна Веда, и читать ее не было необходимости. Люди были такими умными и имели такую хорошую память, что могли понять ее, лишь однажды услышав из уст духовного учителя. Им достаточно было один раз услышать что-то, чтобы сразу постичь смысл сказанного. Но пять тысяч лет назад Вьясадева, заботясь о людях этого века, Кали-юги, записал Веды. Он знал, что со временем жизнь людей сократится, их память ослабеет, а разум притупится. «Поэтому я должен учить ведической мудрости, записав ее», — подумал он. Он разделил Веду на четыре части: «Риг», «Саму», «Атхарву» и «Яджур» — и поручил эти части своим ученикам. Потом он подумал о людях, не обладающих большим разумом: стри, шудрах и двиджа-бандху. Он решил позаботиться о женщинах, шудрах (рабочих) и двиджа-бандху (тех, кто, несмотря на высокое происхождение, лишен соответствующих качеств). Человека, родившегося в семье брахмана, но не имеющего качеств брахмана, называют двиджа-бандху. Для них он создал «Махабхарату», назвав так историю Индии, и восемнадцать Пуран. Все это: Пураны, «Махабхарата», четыре Веды и Упанишады — составляет ведическую литературу. Упанишады являются частью Вед. Затем Вьясадева обобщил ведическое знание для ученых и философов в «Веданта-сутре», которая венчает Веды.

Вьясадева сам написал «Веданта-сутру», следуя наставлениям Нарады, своего Гуру Махараджи (духовного учителя), но тем не менее он не чувствовал удовлетворения. Это длинная история. Она описана в «Шримад-Бхагаватам». Вьясадева оставался неудовлетворенным даже после того, как создал Пураны, Упанишады и написал «Веданта-сутру». Тогда его духовный учитель Нарада дал ему указание: «Разъясни „Веданта- сутру“». Веданта означает «высшее знание», а это Сам Кришна. Кришна говорит, что цель всех Вед — познать Его: веданта-к?д веда-вид эва ч?хам. Кришна говорит: «Я — составитель „Веданты“ и знаток Вед». Следовательно, конечная цель Вед — Кришна. Это объяснено во всех комментариях вайшнавов к философии «Веданты». У нас, гаудия-вайшнавов, есть собственный комментарий к философии «Веданты» — «Говинда-бхашья» Баладевы Видьябхушаны. И Мадхвачарья, и Рамануджачарья написали комментарии к «Веданте». Комментарий Шанкарачарьи далеко не единственный. Комментариев к «Веданте» много, но комментарий вайшнавов не был первым, поэтому люди ошибочно полагают, что комментарий Шанкарачарьи — единственный. Кроме того, Вьясадева сам написал совершенный комментарий к «Веданте» — «Шримад- Бхагаватам». «Шримад-Бхагаватам» начинается с тех же слов, что и «Веданта-сутра»: джанм?дй асйа йата?. Эти слова подробно объяснены в «Шримад-Бхагаватам». В «Веданта-сутре» содержится только намек на то, что такое Брахман, Абсолютная Истина: «Абсолютная Истина — это То, из чего все исходит». Это афоризм, а его детальное объяснение приводится в «Шримад-Бхагаватам». Если все исходит из Абсолютной Истины, то какова природа Абсолютной Истины? Это разъясняется в «Шримад-Бхагаватам». Абсолютная Истина должна обладать сознанием. Она самосветящаяся (сва-рат). Мы развиваем свое сознание и углубляем познания, получая знание от других, но о Ней сказано, что Она самосветящаяся. «Веданта- сутра» в сжатой форме обобщает ведическое знание, и сам автор разъясняет ее в «Шримад-Бхагаватам».

В заключение мы просим всех, кто действительно стремится постичь ведическое знание, постараться понять его смысл, изучая «Шримад-Бхагаватам» и «Бхагавад-гиту».

----------


## Sebastyan

> Вайшнавы не принимают авторитет ученных,так как это обыкновенные обусловленные существа ,которые подвержены четырем недостаткам.


В науке тоже не принято принимать авторитет ученных, так как это обыкновенные обусловленные существа.
В науке авторитетом является ЭКСПЕРИМЕНТ, если отрыто явление неким ученым, то это воспроизводят в самых разных независимых лабораториях и если эффект подтверждается, то признается открытие.

Вы, например, можете не признавать авторитет Ньютона, открывшего закон тяготения, но каждый раз, когда будете падать и получать ушибы, знайте, это работает закон тяготения, открытый неавторитетным Ньютоном.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Здесь не нужно обсуждать даже ягьи... Давайте уважать сами темы и тех кто их создает. Человек создал тему, его интересует этот вопрос. Он хочет обсудить его и только его.


ну почему ж, я как создатель темы совсем не против, если тут будут обсуждать и осуждать ягьи. Для меня главное - чтобы человек называл свои современные взгляды своими современными, а не приписывал их древним. Если Себастьян не согласен с чем-то с Ведах, но честно говорит, что не согласен, то я только приветствую такую честность. 

Те, кто ратует за беспрекословное принятие Вед, должны сейчас беспрекословно принять следующее утверждение: 


> Ведь та кожа, которая в настоящий момент на теле коровы, первоначально была на человеке. Боги сказали: "На корове зиждется все на земле; дадим ей кожу, которая сейчас на человеке: так она сможет выдержать дождь, холод и жару". И так они сняли кожу с человека и наложили эту кожу на корову, и благодаря этой коже корова выносит дождь, холод и жару. А человек был лишен кожи. Именно по этой причине, когда его царапает острый конец былинки или другой предмет, человек начинает кровоточить. Тогда его накрыли той кожей, которая является одеждой. И по этой причине никто, кроме человека, не носит одежды: именно одежда и есть его кожа. И также по этой причине надо заботиться о том, чтобы одеваться должным образом так, чтобы быть полностью покрытым своей собственной кожей. И еще по этой причине — удовольствие видеть даже уродливого человека, одетого должным образом, так как он покрыт собственной кожей. И стало быть, негоже человеку быть обнаженным перед коровой. Ибо корова знает, что она носит кожу человека, и она убегает из страха, что человек может забрать у нее свою кожу. По этой же причине коровы с удовольствием приближаются к тому, кто одет как должно. (Шатапатха-брахмана 3.1.2.13-17).

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Те, кто ратует за беспрекословное принятие Вед, должны сейчас беспрекословно принять следующее утверждение:


утверждение очень хорошее и многозначительное. Очень ведическое. К сожалению переведено неправильно как минимум с английского.
Причины и следствия в переводе указаны неверно и поэтому причины выглядят глупо, а следствия смешно.
Ключевое слово к пониманию completely endued - законченный, завершенный.
Корова носитель благости, поэтому ей нужна защита. Корова должна быть endued чтобы сохранять благость.
Человек незавершен без одежды и это в его интересах. Так он может получать благость извне и очищаться почти что изнутри
(без кожи), что описано в предыдуших шлоках. Не в интересах человека быть закрытой средой. Он должен двигаться, развиваться или деградировать, изменяться. Но чтобы сохранить то, что он имеет, ему нужна защита, завершенность, одежда и пространство, чтобы быть endued. То есть не только перед коровой голым не ходить, а нужно пространство и от растений (не жить голому в лесу или среди высоких трав, которые как правильно указаны могут поранить. Дело не в ране, а в ранимости внутреннего состояния. В его незащищанности, в его
открытости любому воздействию если оно не endued.

Если хочешь вырастить человека, его нужно растить в человеческой среде, в стороне от воздействий, укр слово выховывать,
то есть воспитывать=прятать от всего дурного или чрезмерного.

Корову же не нужно прятать. Она вырастет коровой и среди людей и где угодно. Она защищена, покрыта кожей. Её внутренняя благость замкнута. Об этом говорит то, что она не ранима травой, как человек.

Человек открыт, и это во первых плохо для него (незащищен от воздействий), а во вторых плохо для того, кто на него смотрит (тоже незащищен).
Поэтому даже корове неблагоприятно смотреть на голого. И людям неблагоприятно, тем более на уродцев.
Но если покрыть одеждой так, чтобы не было воздействия, то можно смотреть на кого угодно и это безопасно и не вызывает беспокойств.

Про остальные проблемы перевода уже могу завтра написать, если действительно нужно, а не ради потроллить друг друга.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Вы, например, можете не признавать авторитет Ньютона, открывшего закон тяготения, но каждый раз, когда будете падать и получать ушибы, знайте, это работает закон тяготения, открытый неавторитетным Ньютоном.


Но ведь падает человек не из-за Ньютона. Закон был и до Ньютона. У вас логика такая, что падает человек из-за Ньютона. И до Ньютона падали и после падают. Какое знание дал Ньютон обусловленной душе?
 Любой ребенок 2-х лет отроду знает про падения без всякого авторитета Ньютона. Ему говорят - смотри по ноги. Никто не вспоминает про Ньютона.
Может нужно открыть закон смотрения под ноги и назвать его чьим то именем? Так можно бесконечно законов понаоткрывать. Но что толку?
Суть то закона не ясна. Ну притягиваются, а почему, а зачем? так можно открыть закон светофора. Если долго горит красный, то потом обязательно загорится зеленый. И даже формулу придумать скорости переключения красного и зеленого. Ну и в чем тут заслуга в описании такого закона? И какой смысл переключений они не знают. 

Ведические мудрецы пошли в МВД и узнали причину переключений светофора. И записали её. Но нынешние ученые не верят этому описанию причины, и в МВД не верят, и ходить туда не хотят, потому как их не пускают в таком нетрезвом виде, но в этом виде они строят гипотезы о том, как светофоры возникали сами собой от встряски случайнорожденных в первичном бульоне радиодеталей в результате землетрясений.
И мировые психиатры наблюдают за этим банкетом опьяненных ученых. Каждый новый записанный закон они сопровождают возлияниями в свою честь, и эта их гордость с каждым новым законом светофора еще сильнее ослепляет их разум.

----------


## Sebastyan

> Но ведь падает человек не из-за Ньютона. Закон был и до Ньютона. У вас логика такая, что падает человек из-за Ньютона. И до Ньютона падали и после падают. Какое знание дал Ньютон обусловленной душе?
>  Любой ребенок 2-х лет отроду знает про падения без всякого авторитета Ньютона. Ему говорят - смотри по ноги. Никто не вспоминает про Ньютона.
> Может нужно открыть закон смотрения под ноги и назвать его чьим то именем? Так можно бесконечно законов понаоткрывать. Но что толку?
> Суть то закона не ясна. Ну притягиваются, а почему, а зачем?


До Ньютона закон тоже был, но Ньютон его сформулировал для человеческого социума (полубоги-пришельцы, наверняка, тоже знали этот закон, но людям о нем не рассказали и в Ведах об этом нет ни слова). Этот закон утверждает, что любые тела притягиваются друг к другу с силой пропорциональной их массам и обратно пропорциональной квадрату расстояния между центрами масс.






> так можно открыть закон светофора. Если долго горит красный, то потом обязательно загорится зеленый. И даже формулу придумать скорости переключения красного и зеленого. Ну и в чем тут заслуга в описании такого закона? И какой смысл переключений они не знают. 
> 
> Ведические мудрецы пошли в МВД и узнали причину переключений светофора. И записали её. Но нынешние ученые не верят этому описанию причины, и в МВД не верят, и ходить туда не хотят, потому как их не пускают в таком нетрезвом виде, но в этом виде они строят гипотезы о том, как светофоры возникали сами собой от встряски случайнорожденных в первичном бульоне радиодеталей в результате землетрясений.
> И мировые психиатры наблюдают за этим банкетом опьяненных ученых. Каждый новый записанный закон они сопровождают возлияниями в свою честь, и эта их гордость с каждым новым законом светофора еще сильнее ослепляет их разум.


Ученые "не ходят в МВД", они задают свои вопросы Богу посредством эксперимента и получают ясные и однозначные ответы, которые значительно точнее, нежели мутные формулировки неких "духовных авторитетов".

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> До Ньютона закон тоже был, но Ньютон его сформулировал для человеческого социума (полубоги-пришельцы, наверняка, тоже знали этот закон, но людям о нем не рассказали и в Ведах об этом нет ни слова). Этот закон утверждает, что любые тела притягиваются друг к другу с силой пропорциональной их массам и обратно пропорциональной квадрату расстояния между центрами масс.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ученые "не ходят в МВД", они задают свои вопросы Богу посредством эксперимента и получают ясные и однозначные ответы, которые значительно точнее, нежели мутные формулировки неких "духовных авторитетов".


Это вы Вьясадеву воплощение Господа называете духовным авторитетом в кавычках.Так вы так скоро окажетесь заблокированным на Кришнару.

----------


## Sebastyan

> Это вы Вьясадеву воплощение Господа называете духовным авторитетом в кавычках.


На этот счет есть замечательная притча



> Будду однажды спросили: "Есть ли Бог?". Он ответил: "Нет". В тот же самый день другой человек спросил его: "Существует ли Бог?". И Будда ответил: "Да". К вечеру того же дня третий человек спросил Будду о существовании Бога и Будда промолчал в ответ, лишь подняв указательный палец вверх.
> 
> Все это видел его ученик Ананда. Ночью он спросил Будду:
> 
> — Я не могу уснуть. Ответь, пожалуйста, почему на один и тот же вопрос ты дал три разных ответа?
> 
> Будда ответил:
> 
> — Вопрошающие были разными. Первый верил, что Бога нет, и ему очень хотелось, чтобы я укрепил его веру. Ему я ответил: "Бог есть!". Потому что прийти к Истине человек может только освободившись от того, во что он верит. Другой человек верил, что Бог есть. Ему тоже очень хотелось получить подтверждение истинности своей веры. Ему я ответил, что Бога не существует. Я здесь для того, чтобы разрушать всякую веру, чтобы ум мог воспарить над ней и войти в Истину. Третий человек не был ни верующим, ни атеистом, поэтому не нужно было ни "да" ни "нет". И я промолчал, говоря этим: "Делай как я, просто погрузись в молчание и тогда узнаешь!".
> http://zov-duha.ru/pritchi/buddiiskie-pritchi.html


Истина выше всяких авторитетов, её могут искать и ученые и религиозные деятели и подчас имеет место непонимание, что наука - это особый путь познания Брахмана.

Некоторые ученые имели очень высокий уровень духовного развития.



> Никола Тесла: "Аристотель утверждал, что в космическом пространстве существует независимый высший дух, приводящий в движение и мысль - его главный атрибут. 
> 
> Точно так же и я уверен, что единый Космос объединён в материальном и духовном смысле. В космическом пространстве существует некое ядро, откуда мы черпаем всю силу, вдохновение, которое вечно притягивает нас, я чувствую его мощь и его ценности, посылаемые им по всей Вселенной и этим поддерживающие её в гармонии. Я не проник втайну этого ядра, но знаю, что оно существует, и когда я хочу придать ему какой-либо материальный атрибут, то думаю, что это СВЕТ, а когда я пытаюсь постичь его духовное начало, тогда это - КРАСОТА и СОЧУВСТВИЕ. Тот, кто носит в себе эту веру, чувствует себя сильным, работает с радостью, ибо и сам чувствует себя частью общей гармонии". 
> 
> 
> ... Когда появляется идея, я сразу начинаю её дорабатывать в своём воображении: меняю конструкцию, усовершенствую и "включаю" прибор, чтобы он зажил у меня в голове. Мне совершенно всё равно, подвергаю ли я тестированию своё изобретение в лаборатории или в уме. Даже успеваю заметить, если что-то мешает исправной работе. Подобным образом я в состоянии развить идею до совершенства, ни до чего не дотрагиваясь руками. Только тогда я придаю конкретный облик этому конечному продукту своего мозга. Все мои изобретения работали именно так. За двадцать лет не случилось ни одного исключения. http://bp21.livejournal.com/87245.html?thread=3129037

----------


## Дмитрий_И

Sebastyan а откуда Вы знаете что абсолютная истина это личность Кришна? 
ученые ведь не знают об этом.

----------


## Sebastyan

> Sebastyan а откуда Вы знаете что абсолютная истина это личность Кришна? 
> ученые ведь не знают об этом.


И я этого не знаю: "Им будет не просто тем кто полагается на истину авторитетов, вместо того, чтобы полагаться на авторитет истины"/G. Massey/

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> И я этого не знаю


В каком смысле не знаете?
Вы не согласны с тем, что Кришна, это абсолютная истина?
Или у Вас есть своё мнение на счет истины, которое опять не сходиться с мнениями древних духовных авторитетов?

----------


## Sebastyan

> В каком смысле не знаете?
> Вы не согласны с тем, что Кришна, это абсолютная истина?


Как я это могу узнать, какой эксперимент надо поставить?
Существует, правда, способ получить откровение свыше, но тут мой личный опыт не подтвердил озвученный Вами тезис.

Вообще, если встать на точку зрения древних людей, не искушенных современной наукой и технологиями, то они любого представителя более развитой расы готовы были воспринимать за Бога.

Наиболее яркий пример - это Моисей, который свой контакт с НЛО (представителями другой расы) воспринял, как общение с самим Богом:




Смотрите также тут или тут

Моисея можно понять и простить, всякий из нас на его месте и в его время считал бы точно также, потому что не имел современных знаний, не был представителем развитой цивилизации.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> До Ньютона закон тоже был, но Ньютон его сформулировал для человеческого социума (полубоги-пришельцы, наверняка, тоже знали этот закон, но людям о нем не рассказали и в Ведах об этом нет ни слова). Этот закон утверждает, что любые тела притягиваются друг к другу с силой пропорциональной их массам и обратно пропорциональной квадрату расстояния между центрами масс.


Настоящий Закон притяжения объяснял бы почему притягиваются тела. Данный же закон описывает лишь с какой силой они притягиваются.

Но, будучи мошенниками, закон *силы* притяжения они называют законом притяжения.

Суть же притяжения, причину, они не знали и не знают.

Иными словами ученые пытаются описать следствия. Но Веды говорят не только о следствиях, но и о причинах.

Причины же невозможно установить, имея дело со следствием.

Поэтому веды советуют иметь дело с причиной всех причин, чтобы обрести настоящее неискаженное знание.

Невозможно описать того, кто оставил следы, всю жизнь имея дело только со следами. Следы всегда в прошлом,
а причина всегда в настоящем. Таким образом между знанием ученых и знанием истинным лежит пропасть времени. Непреодолимая пропасть,
т.к. сами они подчинены времени. То есть сам Кришна в образе времени стоит у них на пути. В результате об истине у ученых есть только гипотезы - догадки.

Закон существует и действует сейчас. Почему он существует и откуда он взялся, ученые не знают, поскольку не имеют дело с законом,
то есть с причиной. Но они сами попадают под действие этого закона в настоящем, и потому, чем сильнее они гонятся за следствием, тем дальше убегают от причины, то есть от истины, от знания.

Вы сами правильно писали, что закон это сущность Бога. И поэтому чтобы понять закон, нужно иметь дело с Богом, как мудрецы вед.
Это никогда не поздно, но нужно сделать важный шаг, обратиться к причине, а не к следствию, а иначе причина всегда будет неуловима.

Сейчас ученых можно бы назвать летописцами следов, но, глядя на следы, об истине они могут иметь только гипотезы. Может это так, думает профессор лягушка, глядя на мир как на следствие из своего колодца, а может эдак. Он не знает. У него нет знания. Он гадает просто.

Если бы хотя бы профессор смотрел на мир, как на следствие *причины*, он имел бы шансы. Но он считает следствие причиной. В этом его проблема. Закон силы притяжения он считает законом притяжения, а сам закон притяжения скрыт, он им вроде бы и не нужен, сделали вид, что его нет, то есть что нет причины. Мошенники делают такой вид, пытаясь обмануть сами себя. Они говорят "все тела притягиваются" и так устраняют причину. Притягиваются и баста. *Притягиваются без причины*. Следствие и есть причина. Сила притяжения и есть закон притяжения.

Даже дети и то бывают более правдивы.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> — Вопрошающие были разными.


Если бы ученые вопрошали об истине, у них был бы шанс однажды стать настоящими учеными. И такие ученые есть. Но в основном они не вопрошают, а отвечают, не зная ответов, но делая вид, что их догадки -гипотезы и есть ответы. И каждые 10 лет меняют свои ответы, т.к. жизнь опровергает их гипотезы.

Будда имел право отвечать, но не все ученые имеют права отвечать. Вначале ученые должны стать учениками. 

Кришна или Будда никогда не говорили "может быть это так, а через 10 лет это может быть и не так". Они не меняли свое мнение
как мошенники ученые, поскольку их мнение не основывалось на гипотезах, а непосредственно на истине.

----------


## Sebastyan

> Настоящий Закон притяжения объяснял бы почему притягиваются тела. Данный же закон описывает лишь с какой силой они притягиваются.
> 
> Но, будучи мошенниками, закон *силы* притяжения они называют законом притяжения.
> 
> Суть же притяжения, причину, они не знали и не знают.


Суть науки в том, что она имеет предсказательную силу, если новая теория не предсказывает никаких новых эффектов, то ее сразу отвергают. Научные теории - это такие "линзы ясновидения", которыми можно посмотреть в будущее, если есть некие исходные данные.
Любой прибор рассчитывается по научным теориям, т.е. прежде чем создать любое высокотехнологичное устройство изобретатели смотрят через упомянутые "линзы ясновидения".
Только благодаря науке Вы не мерзните под шкурами у костра, а живете в высокотехнологичных электрифицированных домах, снабженных отоплением, водоснабжением и т.д.
Верх невежества вякать на науку, не понимая, что даже сам факт текущего интернет-общения - это заслуга науки и высоких технологий.




> Иными словами ученые пытаются описать следствия. Но Веды говорят не только о следствиях, но и о причинах.


Неверно. Главное в любой научной теории - это ее предсказательная сила, голое объяснение никому давно не интересно.




> Причины же невозможно установить, имея дело со следствием.
> 
> Поэтому веды советуют иметь дело с причиной всех причин, чтобы обрести настоящее неискаженное знание.


Наука и имеет дело с причиной, потому что задает вопросы Богу прямо в экспериментах, куда уже прямее?




> Невозможно описать того, кто оставил следы, всю жизнь имея дело только со следами. Следы всегда в прошлом,
> а причина всегда в настоящем. Таким образом между знанием ученых и знанием истинным лежит пропасть времени. Непреодолимая пропасть,
> т.к. сами они подчинены времени. То есть сам Кришна в образе времени стоит у них на пути. В результате об истине у ученых есть только гипотезы - догадки.


Науке не надо кричать об истинности - её достижения сами за себя говорят. 
Вы пользуетесь кондиционером, чтобы не сдохнуть от жары - это потому что наука проникла в истину термодинамических процессов.
Вы греетесь зимой, получая энергию от атомных электростанций - это потому что наука постигла истину ядерных трансформаций в веществе.





> Закон существует и действует сейчас. Почему он существует и откуда он взялся, ученые не знают, поскольку не имеют дело с законом, то есть с причиной. Но они сами попадают под действие этого закона в настоящем, и потому, чем сильнее они гонятся за следствием, тем дальше убегают от причины, то есть от истины, от знания.
> 
> Вы сами правильно писали, что закон это сущность Бога. И поэтому чтобы понять закон, нужно иметь дело с Богом, как мудрецы вед.
> Это никогда не поздно, но нужно сделать важный шаг, обратиться к причине, а не к следствию, а иначе причина всегда будет неуловима.


Любой эксперимент, поставленный ученым - это вопрос к Богу, даже если ученый этого не понимает. Поэтому наука находится в более тесном контакте с Богом, чем Вам кажется.





> Если бы хотя бы профессор смотрел на мир, как на следствие *причины*, он имел бы шансы. Но он считает следствие причиной. В этом его проблема. Закон силы притяжения он считает законом притяжения, а сам закон притяжения скрыт, он им вроде бы и не нужен, сделали вид, что его нет, то есть что нет причины. Мошенники делают такой вид, пытаясь обмануть сами себя. Они говорят "все тела притягиваются" и так устраняют причину. Притягиваются и баста. *Притягиваются без причины*. Следствие и есть причина. Сила притяжения и есть закон притяжения.
> 
> Даже дети и то бывают более правдивы.


Теории всё время совершенствуются и на смену теории тяготения Ньютона пришла ОТО Эйнштейна, согласно которой причина тяготения в том, что масса искривляет пространство-время. Это не значит, что теория Ньютона неверна, но ОТО указывает на те границы в которых верна теория Ньютона и в которых ОТО совпадает с ней, но вне этих границ уже надо пользоваться ОТО, теория Ньютона там неверна.

----------


## Sebastyan

> Если бы ученые вопрошали об истине, у них был бы шанс однажды стать настоящими учеными. И такие ученые есть. Но в основном они не вопрошают, а отвечают, не зная ответов, но делая вид, что их догадки -гипотезы и есть ответы.


В науке есть настоящие ученые - это те кто продвигает науку, открывает новые законы природы и есть ЖРЕЦЫ НАУКИ - это те, кто не способен ничего создать, но лишь способен агрессивно отстаивать старые, добытые ранее научные знания, эти вторые выполняют консервативную функцию сохранения завоеванного знания.




> И каждые 10 лет меняют свои ответы, т.к. жизнь опровергает их гипотезы.


Нет, как правило новое знание становится более общим, нежели старое, т.е. новая теория переходит в старую в неких границах.




> Будда имел право отвечать, но не все ученые имеют права отвечать. Вначале ученые должны стать учениками.


Чтобы стать учеными они сначала учатся в университетах, аспирантуре и т.п., т.е. являются учениками, вбирающими добытое ранее знание.
Пока ученых не обучают искусству медитации, но когда им приходится решать конкретные задачи, то они вынуждены настолько глубоко концентрироваться на этих задачах, что любой йог может позавидовать глубине их концентрации.




> Кришна или Будда никогда не говорили "может быть это так, а через 10 лет это может быть и не так". Они не меняли свое мнение
> как мошенники ученые, поскольку их мнение не основывалось на гипотезах, а непосредственно на истине.


Ученые не меняют свои мнения через 10 лет, они уточняют ранние теории, по мере накопления экспериментальных данных - это развитие.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Каковы глубинные причины тяготения?

----------


## Sebastyan

> Каковы глубинные причины тяготения?


Наука объясняет феномен тяготения тем, что материя и пространство-время неотделимы друг от друга и масса этой материи (или энергии) обладает свойством искривлять пространство-время тем сильнее, чем она больше.


Кстати, Христос говорил о неком общем духовном принципе, который отражается и в принципе тяготения:



> Ибо кто имеет, тому дано будет, а кто не имеет, у того отнимется и то, что имеет. (Мк. 4:25)


Однако надо иметь ввиду, что главное в науке - это не слова объяснений, а способность предсказывать поведение материальных объектов, что позволяет создавать реальные приборы и полезные изделия (автомобили, двигатели, генераторы, источники света и тепла), это и есть подлинное знание, а не фикция в виде наивно-детского представления религий, не позволяющего ничего создать

----------


## Дмитрий_И

Sebastyan в эту Кали-юга демоничная наука очень слаба по сравнению с прошлой Кали-югой.
Сегодня до Луны долететь не могут повторно, что уж там говорить про "приборы" которые способны до оболочек дотянуться и сквозь них посмотреть. Для меня это глупости.

----------


## Sebastyan

> Sebastyan в эту Кали-юга демоничная наука очень слаба по сравнению с прошлой Кали-югой.
> Сегодня до Луны долететь не могут повторно, что уж там говорить про "приборы" которые способны до оболочек дотянуться и сквозь них посмотреть. Для меня это глупости.


Человечество еще никогда раньше не имело своей науки, то что Вы читаете в Ведах про виманы - это не человеческая наука, это наука богов-пришельцев, использовавших людей в качестве рабов.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Человечество еще никогда раньше не имело своей науки


в ШБ идет речь о человечестве, и у них были виманы.

----------


## Sebastyan

> в ШБ идет речь о человечестве, и у них были виманы.


Естественно, что боги снабжали своих верных слуг виманами, как же иначе сражаться с врагами.
А человечество в целом было малограмотным, о чем и свидетельствует отрывок ШБ о движении Солнца в телеге по небу (это представление дикарей).

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Естественно, что боги снабжали своих верных слуг виманами, как же иначе сражаться с врагами.


что-то из области Левашова и других пропагандистов русских вед.

----------


## Sebastyan

> что-то из области Левашова и других пропагандистов русских вед.


При чем тут какие-то "русские веды"? Мы говорим о ШБ, никаких своих виманов у людей не было, как и не было своей науки.
Люди имели представления дикарей, слегка разбавленные знаниями полученными от богов-пришельцев




> ШБ 5.21.12 — Так колесница бога Солнца, которому выражают почтение словами о? бх?р бхува? сва? (за что он носит имя Трайимайя), объезжает эти четыре города со скоростью 3400800 йоджан [44210400км] в мухурту.
> ШБ 5.21.13 — У этой колесницы всего одно колесо, называемое Самватсарой. Двенадцать месяцев — это двенадцать спиц этого колеса, шесть времен года — это шесть частей его обода, а три периода чатурмасьи составляют его ступицу. Один конец его оси опирается на вершину Сумеру, а другой, на котором закреплено само колесо, — на гору Манасоттара. *Это колесо постоянно движется по [кольцеобразной] Манасоттаре, подобно колесу маслобойной машины*. 
> ...
>  ШБ 5.21.15 — Длина *колесницы, на которой путешествует бог Солнца*, — 3600000 йоджан, а ширина — в четыре раза меньше [900000 йоджан]. Имена лошадей, везущих колесницу, соответствуют названиям семи ведических стихотворных размеров (гаятри и других), а возничего зовут Арунадевой. Он запрягает лошадей в упряжь, ширина которой тоже 900000 йоджан. https://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/5/21

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Каковы глубинные причины тяготения?


То, что отделенное, оно не само по себе, а оно часть целого. Ему не хватает целого и целому не хватает отделенного.
И это отделение произошло не само, а на него потрачена работа, аскеза, усилие.
И значит, оно потеряло столько, сколько работы было совершено по отделению.

И поэтому, как следствие, целое влияет на отделенное, а отделенное на целое. А также принцип суперпозиции сил.
Каждому не хватает каждого. 

Еще одно следствие, чтобы выйти из под влияния нашего мира, нужно установить бОлее тесную связь с более высоким миром.
Эта физика работает как с массами, так и с привязанностями, зависимостями, нехватками, страданиями и счастьем.

Или, например то, что женщине тяжелее выйти из под влияния нашего мира указывает то, что центр её тяжести физический смещен к нижним центрам
энергетическим. Тело грубое создано по образу тонкому, а тонкое по положению духовному.

Птице для того, чтобы не падать, не попадать под влияние нашего мира, нужно совершать работу крыльями. Однако и она не может выйти
за пределы нашего мира, а может лишь поддерживать дистанцию.

Чтобы ракета вышла за пределы гравитации Земли нужно совершить огромную работу. Однако, хотя тело человека вышло из под влияния Земли,
но сознание не вышло. Это подтверждает, то что земля в области сознания плоская, включает и космос, а круглая земля только на физическом грубом уровне.
Грубый мир весь на одном уровне, в одной плоскости. Вся грубая вселенная это одна плоскость, и луна, солнце, дхрувалока, земля - все они на одном уровне с точки зрения грубой материи.

Поэтому в нашем грубом теле невозможно попасть ни на высшую, ни на низшую планету, а где бы по физической вселенной мы не путешествовали,
сознание будет оставаться в одном и том же месте. Однако справедливо и обратное, что можно находиться телом в одно месте, а сознание будет путешествовать
по всей вселенной, в том числе и в высшие миры и в низшие. И вот этого мира сознания ученые понять не могут, хотя он и описан в ШБ.

То, что существует притяжение, говорит о том, что материя ведет себя так же, как и сознание, то есть что они одной природы и следуют одним
и тем же законам. Это тоже следствие. Причина же тяготения указана в первом предложении.

Сознание удерживается в материальном мире массами вселенной (включая массы сознания). Сознание удерживается на нашем уровне массами вселенной, находящимися на этом уровне. Живые существа обладают массой сознания (атомарной), и поэтому они тоже влияют на сознание других. Однако воздействие живых существ друг на друга таким образом крошечное, атомарное, а более эффективно не через собственную массу сознания, а через те связи, которые оно имеет с другими мирами.

Человек, привязанный (притянутый) к высшему миру, может протянуть руку и вытащить того, кто привязан к этому миру. Если тот конечно захочет эту руку держать. Ведь сила привязанности может сделать это нестерпимым.

Кришна - всепривлекющий. Это значит что он притягивает каждого. Но эта сила притяжения также зависит и от самого человека, от суперпозиции сил в которых ннаходится. Если он очень сильно привязан к этому миру и даже пустил корни, то не почувствует то притяжение, которым привлекает всех Кришна.

Но если человек привязался к Кришне, то через сильную связь с Кришной, которая к тому же постоянно возрастает, он легко постепенно преодолеет притяжение нашего мира как бы само собой. Кришна пурнам, полный, и он легко освобождает своих преданных из любого мира, т.к. все миры менее полны чем Он. Тоже следствие закона гравитации.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Однако надо иметь ввиду, что главное в науке - это не слова объяснений, а способность предсказывать поведение материальных объектов, что позволяет создавать реальные приборы и полезные изделия (автомобили, двигатели, генераторы, источники света и тепла), это и есть подлинное знание, а не фикция в виде наивно-детского представления религий, не позволяющего ничего создать


Ну вот вы нашли бутылку с протухшим кефиром. И сделали из него что-то по вашему полезное и реальное. Но как это полезное и реальное заменит вам корову? Всё что они (прикладные ученые) могут сделать, это сделать из следствия еще дальшее следствие. Они могу предсказывать как дальше ведут себя следствия, предсказывать как дальше будет тухнуть кефир. Но как они таким образом получат парное молоко или масло?

Они бы должны найти корову. Но разве они верят в корову? Они слишком гордятся тем, что могут предсказывать как будет покрываться плесенью старый кефир и не могут оторвать от этого кефира свой нос.

Религия может сделать такое простое дело, как найти корову. Для этого действительно ничего не нужно создавать, т.к. корова дает всё нам нужное уже в готовом виде, и не нужно строить заводы по перегонке протухшего кефира, который создали не ученые, а всё та же корова.

Они как мухи, не могут оторваться от запаха навоза (следствий), и поэтому вся их жизнь проходит в этом навозе. Дети рождаются там, поколение за поколением, культ навоза и т.д.

----------


## Sebastyan

> То, что отделенное, оно не само по себе, а оно часть целого. Ему не хватает целого и целому не хватает отделенного.
> И это отделение произошло не само, а на него потрачена работа, аскеза, усилие.
> И значит, оно потеряло столько, сколько работы было совершено по отделению.
> 
> И поэтому, как следствие, целое влияет на отделенное, а отделенное на целое. А также принцип суперпозиции сил.
> Каждому не хватает каждого. 
> 
> Еще одно следствие, чтобы выйти из под влияния нашего мира, нужно установить бОлее тесную связь с более высоким миром.
> Эта физика работает как с массами, так и с привязанностями, зависимостями, нехватками, страданиями и счастьем.
> ...


Интересно, а где в рамках этого словоблудия место силам отталкивания, например, электрического или магнитного отталкивания



И, самое важное, подобные пустопорожние объяснения не позволяют ничего СОЗДАТЬ.

Я Вам объясню, на пальцах,  почему наука может творить, а религия не может...

Вот возьмем, для примера, появление специальной теории относительности

Как только из ее постулатов проявился формализм теории, стало ясно, что время в движущихся относительно нас системах должно течь медленнее, это *предсказание* СТО было удивительным и неожиданным, но оно вскоре было подтверждено экспериментально.

А сегодля ГЛОНАСС и GPS неизменно используют эффекты замедления-ускорения времени (эффекты СТО И ОТО) в своей каждодневной работе.

----------


## Sebastyan

> Ну вот вы нашли бутылку с протухшим кефиром. И сделали из него что-то по вашему полезное и реальное. Но как это полезное и реальное заменит вам корову? Всё что они (прикладные ученые) могут сделать, это сделать из следствия еще дальшее следствие. Они могу предсказывать как дальше ведут себя следствия, предсказывать как дальше будет тухнуть кефир. Но как они таким образом получат парное молоко или масло?
> 
> Они бы должны найти корову. Но разве они верят в корову? Они слишком гордятся тем, что могут предсказывать как будет покрываться плесенью старый кефир и не могут оторвать от этого кефира свой нос.
> 
> Религия может сделать такое простое дело, как найти корову. Для этого действительно ничего не нужно создавать, т.к. корова дает всё нам нужное уже в готовом виде, и не нужно строить заводы по перегонке протухшего кефира, который создали не ученые, а всё та же корова.
> 
> Они как мухи, не могут оторваться от запаха навоза (следствий), и поэтому вся их жизнь проходит в этом навозе. Дети рождаются там, поколение за поколением, культ навоза и т.д.


Вы недооцениваете науку, потому что находитесь в плену невежественных догм.




> Стартап по производству синтетического молока под названием "Муфри" (от Moo-free, "безкоровное") был основан в начале этого года двумя биоинженерами из Калифорнии - Перумалом Ганди и Риан Пандия. Сейчас они работают над улучшением вкусовых качеств искусственного молока, которое производят специально выведенные дрожжи.
> 
> Система с шутливым никнеймом "внешнее вымя" разработана для производства молока, которое имеет вкус и преимущества для здоровья как у настоящего молока, но не производится из сои, риса или миндаля. Ведь каким бы вкусным ни было мороженное из соевого молока, оно никогда не сравнится по популярности с мороженным из коровьего молока. Представьте что Муфри сможет догнать его по вкусовым качествам!
> 
> "Если мы хотим чтобы мир сменил диету на что либо более устойчивое, он должно быть похоже или даже лучше оригинального продукта." - рассказал Ганди корреспонденту National Geographic. "Мир не сменит коровье молоко на растительное молоко. Но если наше безкоровье молоко будет идентично и будет иметь привлекательную цену, то все может быть.”
> 
> Ганди и Пандия - вегетарианская пара. Они вдохновились идеей изобрести молоко из искренней заботы о коровах, которых содержат в коровниках, кормят антибиотиками и отрезают хвосты и рога. Кроме того, согласно докладу по пище и сельскому хозяйству ООН, молочное производство ответственно за 3 процента ежегодного выброса газов.
> 
> Синтезирование молока, по счастью, относительно простой процесс. Нужно менее 20 компонентов и примерно 87% воды. Молоко Муфри будет содержать шесть белков для формирования структуры и 8 различных жирных кислот для создания полноценного вкуса.
> ...

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Интересно, а где в рамках этого словоблудия место силам отталкивания, например, электрического или магнитного отталкивания


В гравитации нет никакого отталкивания. Оно происходит при электрических явлениях. Все электрические явления так или иначе связаны с поляризацией.
Поляризация всегда происходит под воздействием внешней силы. Например пришел Кришна и общество поляризовалось на сторонников и противников. Такая внешняя сила не может остаться незамеченной и поляризует общество. Если поляризация сильна, то может  проскочить разряд - война на Курукшетре.
Та же сила, что притягивает магнит, она же и отталкивает. Поэтому демона отталкивает от Кришны та же сила, что и притягивает преданного.
Демон ненавидит Кришну, но спать не может, думает о нем, как Камса. Фактически он притянут, но со знаком минус.
Общество легко поляризуется от внешних и внутренних воздействий. Суть та, что тот, кто поляризуется, влияет на других, и другие тоже вынуждены
поляризоваться с отрицательным знаком по отношению к тем, кто поляризуется. То есть поляризация связана со склонностью к насилию.
Поэтому электрические явления неблагоприятны и электрический огонь находится в невежестве, в отличие от огня сгорания продуктов солнца (дрова, масло),
которые в благости. Раньше считали что молния - это гнев божий. Где-то так и есть.  Индра использует молнию как оружие, предмет насилия. Это подтверждает, что оно в невежестве.

Преданный не поляризуется, т.к. не склонен к насилию и не будет вести себя так, чтобы причинять беспокойства окружающим. 
Поэтому в высших мирах нет грома и молний, нет электроплиток и атомных станций.

Хотя если рядом живут демоны, то преданный может быть непреклонен к тем, кто нарушает закон и причиняет страдания другим, и тогда может возникнуть даже битва на Курукшетре, то есть поляризация и разряды.

----------


## Sebastyan

> В гравитации нет никакого отталкивания.


Но ведь есть же левитация, космически корабли богов-пришельцев умели левитировать - отталкиваться от гравитации

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> если наше безкоровье молоко будет идентично и будет иметь привлекательную цену, то все может быть.


Сколько "если", а уже гордятся как будто оно есть. 
Статья 14 года, "Разработчики надеются, что молоко поступит в продажу уже в середине 2015 года. " Уже 17 год, ну и где?

И всё это при "если наше молоко будет идентично". А если не будет? Зачем говорить о том, чего нет?

Вот так все ученые. "Мы сделаем из навоза корову", говорят они. В будущем. Если получится. Но памятник поставьте нам уже сейчас.
И платите деньги. Жадность, а не польза ими движет.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Но ведь есть же левитация, космически корабли богов-пришельцев умели левитировать - отталкиваться от гравитации


К счастью официальная наука не подтверждает ни пришельцев, но то, что они отталкиваются от гравитации.

----------


## Sebastyan

> Сколько "если", а уже гордятся как будто оно есть. 
> Статья 14 года, "Разработчики надеются, что молоко поступит в продажу уже в середине 2015 года. " Уже 17 год, ну и где?
> 
> И всё это при "если наше молоко будет идентично". А если не будет? Зачем говорить о том, чего нет?
> 
> Вот так все ученые. "Мы сделаем из навоза корову", говорят они. В будущем. Если получится. Но памятник поставьте нам уже сейчас.
> И платите деньги. Жадность, а не польза ими движет.


Но молоко то они уже давно сделали, вопрос только когда поступит в продажу. Там надо кучу тестов пройти, чтобы получить разрешение на продажу 



> Сейчас компания доводит до ума свою технологию. Промышленное производство планируется запустить в 2017 году. Правда стоит оно будет вдвое дороже натурального молока.
> 
> Источник: http://milknews.ru/analitika-rinka-m...mire_1394.html

----------


## Sebastyan

> К счастью официальная наука не подтверждает ни пришельцев, но то, что они отталкиваются от гравитации.


Вам то какое дело до "этих мошенников", ведь Вы же знаете из Вед о богах-пришельцах и их левитирующих кораблях.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Но молоко то они уже давно сделали, вопрос только когда поступит в продажу. Там надо кучу тестов пройти, чтобы получить разрешение на продажу


Но ведь ничего неизвестно насчет его благости, идентичности натуральному.
_"Готовый продукт никакая не замена натуральную молоку. И не его подобие.(с)"_
Это и не молоко вовсе, а лишь подобие. А крику было "безкоровье молоко будет идентично".
Чипсы с ароматизатором молока.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Вам то какое дело до "этих мошенников", ведь Вы же знаете из Вед о богах-пришельцах и их левитирующих кораблях.


про пришельцев там нет ничего. Уже вам много раз писал, что это метафизика, а не геометрия.
Термин левитация не обязательно подразумевает отталкивание от гравитации.

----------


## Sebastyan

> Но ведь ничего неизвестно насчет его благости, идентичности натуральному.
> _"Готовый продукт никакая не замена натуральную молоку. И не его подобие.(с)"_
> Это и не молоко вовсе, а лишь подобие. А крику было "безкоровье молоко будет идентично".
> Чипсы с ароматизатором молока.



По белковому составу и есть идентичность, для того соответствующие ДНК коровы и внедрили бактериям

----------


## Sebastyan

> Термин левитация не обязательно подразумевает отталкивание от гравитации.


У "ученых-мошенников" есть для этого специальный термин - темная энергия, которая отвечает за антигравитацию

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> По белковому составу и есть идентичность, для того соответствующие ДНК коровы и внедрили бактериям


Белковый состав имеет такое же отношение к благости, как геометрия к метафизике.
И, я смотрю, без коровы не обошлись "создатели"...

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> У "ученых-мошенников" есть для этого специальный термин - темная энергия, которая отвечает за антигравитацию


да, термины обычно придумывают писатели фантасты.

----------


## Sebastyan

> да, термины обычно придумывают писатели фантасты.



Самое удивительное, что их фантазии обычно сбываются спустя десятилетия.

----------


## Sebastyan

> Белковый состав имеет такое же отношение к благости, как геометрия к метафизике.
> ..


К благости имеет отношение эмоциональный фон "производства", если нет убийств и прочих негативных энергий, то будет Вам благость.




> И, я смотрю, без коровы не обошлись "создатели"...


Не обошлись, но религии и такого не могут, религии могут только побираться, а создавать не умеют.

Кстати, в рамках ведического подхода, это слабое возражение, то что создатели воспользовались ДНК коровы, ведь материя нетварна, вечна, только меняет формы.

Если бы Вы были стронником авраамических религий, то этот аргумент имел бы смысл


> Одно только христианство, или, точнее, *иудео-христианская традиция, обладает абсолютным понятием тварного. Творение "из ничего" (ex nihilo) есть догмат веры*. Эта вера нашла первое свое выражение в Библии, во Второй книге Маккавеев, где мать, увещевая сына идти на мученичество, говорит: "Посмотри на небо и землю, и, видя все, что на них, познай, что все сотворил Бог из ничего" (2 Мак. 7, 28) 
> 
> http://psylib.org.ua/books/lossv02/txt06.htm

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> К благости имеет отношение эмоциональный фон "производства", если нет убийств и прочих негативных энергий, то будет Вам благость.
> Не обошлись, но религии и такого не могут, религии могут только побираться, а создавать не умеют


Откуда возьмется эмоциональный фон у производства? Отсутствие негатива не означает благость. Это как отсутствие зла еще не означает благо. Это стандартное заблуждение. Помыли пол с мылом, вот и благость думают многие. Благость это определенная деятельность, приносящая благо, а не отсутствие грязи на ковре.

Создано там ничего не было. Берут одну материю, прикладывают к ней законы, и получают другую материю. Это ремесло, никакое не творение.
И разве смысл жизни в творении заводов?

Смысл жизни избавиться от жизни в деградации за чужой счет, но ученые думают, что вот надо побольше наворовать, и тогда будет вечность.
Но ресурс самого человека ограничен. И если думать только как кормить его неограничено, то как решить вопрос вечности?
Это все равно как придумать вечное топливо при не вечном автомобиле, который никуда не едет, а только дымит холостую. 
А хозяин автомобиля радуется, что его автомобиль теперь может дыметь долго, пока не развалится.
Что это решает кроме выгоды производителям бензина? Если речь только о выгоде, то где тут благость?

Наоборот, устраняя благостные продукты с рынка, ученые лишают разума и счастья людей и себя.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Кстати, в рамках ведического подхода, это слабое возражение, то что создатели воспользовались ДНК коровы, ведь материя нетварна, вечна, только меняет формы.
> 
> Если бы Вы были стронником авраамических религий, то этот аргумент имел бы смысл


Тварный, не тварный, это действительно христиане гоняются за этим. В ведическом подходе это не важно. 
В ведах критикуют за жевание пережеванного. Производить напиток из днк коровы это жевание пережеванного, только которое еще и в грязи повалялось.
Что-то типа молекулярной кухни. Никакого отношения к духовному развитию не имеет, наоборот, затрудняет то, что и так трудно.
Вместо того, чтобы выбираться из погреба, ученые придумывают как сделать двери покрепче.

----------


## Sebastyan

> Откуда возьмется эмоциональный фон у производства? Отсутствие негатива не означает благость. Это как отсутствие зла еще не означает благо. Это стандартное заблуждение. Помыли пол с мылом, вот и благость думают многие. Благость это определенная деятельность, приносящая благо, а не отсутствие грязи на ковре.


Создается молоко на благо потребителей без эксплуатации коров, чем же не благостное дело?




> Создано там ничего не было. Берут одну материю, прикладывают к ней законы, и получают другую материю. Это ремесло, никакое не творение.


Так ведь и всё мироздание живёт по этому сценарию, материя не тварна.




> И разве смысл жизни в творении заводов?


Заводы уменьшают страдания живых существ, позволяя строить лучшие дома из лучших материалов, жизнь - это страдание, если нет знаний, а если они есть, то это благость (сат-чит-ананда)

----------


## Sebastyan

> Тварный, не тварный, это действительно христиане гоняются за этим. В ведическом подходе это не важно.


В Ведах это важнейший момент, нетварная прадхана переходит в махат-таттву (в недрах звезд), а из махат-таттвы уже рождаются планетные системы и всё что на них.

----------


## Sebastyan

> Производить напиток из днк коровы это жевание пережеванного, только которое еще и в грязи повалялось.


Никто не производит напиток из ДНК коровы. У коровы ОДИН РАЗ, взяли ДНК, внедрили эти ДНК определенному штамму бактерий и получили новый вид бактерий, которые теперь сами размножаются и уже никак не привязаны к корове, это новая форма жизни, она и производит "молоко в пробирке"

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Создается молоко на благо потребителей без эксплуатации коров, чем же не благостное дело?
> 
> Так ведь и всё мироздание живёт по этому сценарию, материя не тварна.
> 
> Заводы уменьшают страдания живых существ, позволяя строить лучшие дома из лучших материалов, жизнь - это страдание, если нет знаний, а если они есть, то это благость (сат-чит-ананда)


Вам нужно учить матчасть. 
Далее по второму разу, отсутствие эксплуатации это не есть благость. Коровы исчезнут, исчезнет и мир
вместе с учеными.
Мироздание это падшие души, зачем с них брать пример?
Благость это не сат-чит-ананда. Заводы не могут производить благость. Для благости нужно исполнять дхарму,
заводы же это железяки, то есть тамагуна, поскольку даже сознания в них нет.

Насчет уменьшать страдания, то это сентименты. Все ездят на машинах и от этого деградируют, т.к. машины убивают коров.
Но этих коров вы не видите, поскольку ученые отняли у вас разум.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Никто не производит напиток из ДНК коровы. У коровы ОДИН РАЗ, взяли ДНК, внедрили эти ДНК определенному штамму бактерий и получили новый вид бактерий, которые теперь сами размножаются и уже никак не привязаны к корове, это новая форма жизни, она и производит "молоко в пробирке"


сколько ни крути картошку на сковородке, а манго не получится. Лучше коровы не будет, а хуже нет смысла. Но ученые гонятся не за благом, а за прибылью.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> В Ведах это важнейший момент, нетварная прадхана переходит в махат-таттву (в недрах звезд), а из махат-таттвы уже рождаются планетные системы и всё что на них.


да, всё это не важно. Сколько материю с помощью материи ни крути, а получается только материя. Замкнутый круг.

----------


## Sebastyan

> сколько ни крути картошку на сковородке, а манго не получится. Лучше коровы не будет, а хуже нет смысла. Но ученые гонятся не за благом, а за прибылью.


Смысл есть, вот раньше, например для производства сыра была нужна сычуга, а сейчас есть штаммы бактерий, которые ее заменяют и не нужно убивать молодых телят ради добычи сычуги.

С искусственным молоком та же песня, ищут способ производства молока без коров

----------


## Sebastyan

> Вам нужно учить матчасть. 
>  Коровы исчезнут, исчезнет и мир вместе с учеными.
> Мироздание это падшие души, зачем с них брать пример?
> .


Никуда мир не исчезнет, археологи находят скелеты вымерших животных, вымерших видов больше, чем сегодня живущих и мир не падает.
Вы догматизированы ложными штампами, откройте свой ум шире, чтобы выпасть из под гипноза людей, живущих во времена Вед и чья жизнь целиком зависела от коров.

----------


## Sebastyan

> Сколько материю с помощью материи ни крути, а получается только материя. Замкнутый круг.


Но ведь это же замечательно - это говорит о вечности и нетварности материальной Вселенной, которая является неотъемлемой частью полноты Бога.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Смысл есть, вот раньше, например для производства сыра была нужна сычуга, а сейчас есть штаммы бактерий, которые ее заменяют и не нужно убивать молодых телят ради добычи сычуги.
> 
> С искусственным молоком та же песня, ищут способ производства молока без коров


Там одни бактерии заменили на другие. А тут молоко - это не продукт бактерий.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Никуда мир не исчезнет, археологи находят скелеты вымерших животных, вымерших видов больше, чем сегодня живущих и мир не падает.
> Вы догматизированы ложными штампами, откройте свой ум шире, чтобы выпасть из под гипноза людей, живущих во времена Вед и чья жизнь целиком зависела от коров.


Она и сейчас зависит от коров. Ведические коровы это не только животные.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Но ведь это же замечательно - это говорит о вечности и нетварности материальной Вселенной, которая является неотъемлемой частью полноты Бога.


Да, но духовные души должны выбираться из погреба материального мира, а не жить тут вечно.

----------


## Sebastyan

> Там одни бактерии заменили на другие. А тут молоко - это не продукт бактерий.


Ну сделают рано или поздно искусственное вымя из клеток аналогичных коровьим, какая разница. Эти бактерии - первый шаг на пути к искусственному молоку.

Придет время, когда у Вас будет стоять дома мини-реактор, который Вам будет производить любую пищу путем синтеза из химических элементов.

Эволюция имеет два аспекта - вертикальная, духовная, направленная на осознание соей духовной сущности и горизонтальная, направленная на познание материи

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Но ведь это же замечательно - это говорит о вечности и нетварности материальной Вселенной, которая является неотъемлемой частью полноты Бога.


Ваше восхищение нетварностью вызвало бы бурные апплодисменты среди христианских апологетов. Материальный мир никакого отношения к полноте Бога не имеет. Бог полный сам по себе. Материальный мир нужен падшим душам.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Придет время, когда у Вас будет стоять дома мини-реактор, который Вам будет производить любую пищу путем синтеза из химических элементов.
> 
> Эволюция имеет два аспекта - вертикальная, духовная, направленная на осознание соей духовной сущности и горизонтальная, направленная на познание материи


надеюсь ноги моей в этом материальном мире к тому времени не будет. А те, кто будут тут жить, вызывают одно сочуствие.

Познание материи не имеет для души никакого смысла, т.к. духовная душа полностью духовна.

----------


## Sebastyan

> Да, но духовные души должны выбираться из погреба материального мира, а не жить тут вечно.


Пока Вы считаете материю погребом, она им и будет для Вас, а когда Вы поймете, что материальный мир точно также находится в Боге, то и материя перестанет быть погребом.

Есть замечательная притча по этому поводу




> Нарада, великий индийский мистик, собирался узреть Бога. Играя на своей вине, он проходил через лес и случайно встретил одного очень старого мудреца, сидевшего под деревом.
> 
> Этот старый мудрец сказал Нараде: «Ты идешь к Богу — пожалуйста, задай ему от меня один вопрос. Вот уже три жизни прошло, как я прилагаю всевозможные усилия, сколько же еще нужно? Сколько еще мне придется ждать? Когда наступит мое освобождение? Спроси у Него!»
> 
> Нарада засмеялся и сказал «Хорошо».
> 
> И когда он снова двинулся в путь, то совсем неподалеку, под другим деревом, он увидел танцующего и поющего с эктарой молодого человека — очень молодого, от силы лет тридцати. Нарада шутливо спросил этого молодого человека: «Ты бы тоже хотел, чтобы я задал Богу какой-нибудь вопрос? Я сделаю это. Вот старик, твой сосед уже спросил».
> 
> Молодой человек ничего не ответил. Он продолжал свой танец, как будто и не слышал его вовсе, как будто его вообще там не было.
> ...

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Эволюция имеет два аспекта - вертикальная, духовная, направленная на осознание соей духовной сущности и горизонтальная, направленная на познание материи


осознание духовной сущности нужно для духовной деятельности, а не просто осознание ради осознания. Познание материи вообще ни для чего не нужно, т.к. материя это оскверненная духовная энергия и в ней духовная деятельность, приносящая душам счастье, невоможна.

----------


## Sebastyan

> Ваше восхищение нетварностью вызвало бы бурные апплодисменты среди христианских апологетов. Материальный мир никакого отношения к полноте Бога не имеет. Бог полный сам по себе. Материальный мир нужен падшим душам.


Это заблуждение, материальный мир - важная часть полноты Бога, потому что он изменчив, только тут можно творить то, что нуждается в такой изменчивости, а падшими души становятся в мат. мире из-за некоторых сложностей и опасностей пребывания в нем.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Пока Вы считаете материю погребом, она им и будет для Вас, а когда Вы поймете, что материальный мир точно также находится в Боге, то и материя перестанет быть погребом.
> 
> Есть замечательная притча по этому поводу


 Притча эта совсем не про то. Человек уже был освобожден, находясь в материи.
И ему не нужны были бактерии и ядерные реакторы. И тем более, он не стал бы материалистическим ученым.

Проблема материалистов, что они считают что угодно чем угодно. Поэтому бессмысленно с ними тратить время.
Уже который раз мы пришли к тому, что вы считаете что угодно чем угодно.

----------


## Sebastyan

> материя это оскверненная духовная энергия и в ней духовная деятельность, приносящая душам счастье, невоможна.


Это исключительно Ваша выдумка. Материя  прекрасна и чиста, а восприятие ее оскверненной - это следствие грешного ума.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Это заблуждение, материальный мир - важная часть полноты Бога, потому что он изменчив, только тут можно творить то, что нуждается в такой изменчивости, а падшими души становятся в мат. мире из-за некоторых сложностей и опасностей пребывания в нем.


Веды говорят, что разнообразие духовного мира намного превосходит разнообразие материального. Творить тут действительно можно что угодно, например
демоны творят что хотят, не обращая внимания ни на кого, поскольку сами как хотят определяют что хорошо, а что плохо.
Но беззаконие материального мира происходит не от того, что что-то нуждается в изменчивости, а для того, чтобы те, кто склонен творить беззаконие,
имели такую возможность.

Творя беззаконие, они теперь еще утверждают, что это беззаконие материального мира - важная часть полноты Бога, каково?

Нет, мил человек, не будет у нас с вами консенсуса, пока вы не перестанете благо считать за зло, а зло за благо по своей прихоти.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Это исключительно Ваша выдумка. Материя  прекрасна и чиста, а восприятие ее оскверненной - это следствие грешного ума.


Воистину материалисты видят всё вверх ногами. Материальный мир, тюрьма, созданная для воров, объявлена прекрасным и чистым местом. А демоны, наверное главные праведники здесь. Хираньякашипу ки джай. Всё это уже было, было, простите, и так потратил много времени.

----------


## Sebastyan

> Творить тут действительно можно что угодно, например
> демоны творят что хотят, не обращая внимания ни на кого, поскольку сами как хотят определяют что хорошо, а что плохо.
> Но беззаконие материального мира происходит не от того, что что-то нуждается в изменчивости, а для того, чтобы те, кто склонен творить беззаконие,
> имели такую возможность.
> 
> Творя беззаконие, они теперь еще утверждают, что это беззаконие материального мира - важная часть полноты Бога, каково?
> 
> Нет, мил человек, не будет у нас с вами консенсуса, пока вы не перестанете благо считать за зло, а зло за благо по своей прихоти.


Демоны творят беззаконие в некой части материального мира, потому что сумели захватить власть в этой части, только и всего, материя тут ровным счетом не при чем.

И эту власть они захватили вполне очевидными методами - внедрили в глобальное мировоззрение очевидную ложь и все в нее поверили.




> Чтобы поверить в то, что известная нам сегодня вселенная когда-то вмещалась в одну точку с нулевыми размерами, необходимо совершить огромный шаг веры – намного больший, чем необходим для того, чтобы принять, что все было сотворено Богом, как это описано в книге Бытия. Теория «большого взрыва» - огромная составляющая «мифа о сотворении» главной религии западных стран – мирского гуманизма.
> 
> http://www.origins.org.ua/page.php?i...#ixzz3zP4AQAE4


В этой связи уместна еще одна цитата:




> "маленькой лжи обыватель не верит, так как и сам умеет врать по-мелкому, но *когда ложь чудовищна, обыватель просто представить себе не может, что можно так соврать*./"Mein Kampf" Адольф Гитлер/

----------


## Sebastyan

> Материальный мир, тюрьма, созданная для воров, объявлена прекрасным и чистым местом. А демоны, наверное главные праведники здесь. Хираньякашипу ки джай. Всё это уже было, было, простите, и так потратил много времени.


Материальный мир - это часть полноты Бога, а будет он тюрьмой или раем зависит от чистоты души в нем пребывающей.




> "Быв же спрошен фарисеями, когда придет Царствие Божие, отвечал им: не придет Царствие Божие приметным образом, и не скажут: вот, оно здесь, или: вот, там. Ибо вот, *Царствие Божие внутрь вас есть*." (Лук.17:20-21)

----------


## Sebastyan



----------


## ЕвгенийК

Свинья ведь тоже считает свою лужу с навозом чистым и прекрасным местом. И что тут можно объяснить?

Вот я сегодня думал, как можно дать понять, что музыка хороша? Вот будут спорить два человека, один будет говорить, что полонез Огинского
это чисто и прекрасно, а другой будет говорить, что скрип пенопластом по стеклу куда чище и прекраснее. 

Какие тут можно привести аргументы? По моему словами тут ничего не объяснишь. Если человеку скрип пенопласта прекраснее, чем музыка,
ну как ему можно помочь? Только не словами. И вроде уши одинаковые, но слышат по разному. Всё от разума,  а не от ушей.

У всех разные понятие о чистом и прекрасном. Вот бывало в старые времена предложишь кому-то молока с тортиком, а он нет, мне бы водочки с селедочкой.
Это, мол, куда прекраснее.

Ну и что тут можно объяснить?

Слова и даже музыка сами по себе ничего не значат, если под них подведена разная платформа разума.
Но всё это зависит в конечном счете от деятельности, и каждый может испытать свое понимание счастья
так сказать на собственной шкуре.

Объяснять материалисту про бога, если его материализм справедливо покоится на фундаменте его деятельности
совершенно бесполезно и наоборот.

То есть проповедь имеет смысл только если есть какой-то фундамент внутри человека для этого. Своей деятельностью
в этой жизни или в следующей он должен был создать этот фундамент. Если такого фундамента нет, то *проповедь не может
пустить корни, т.к. нет почвы,* о чем хорошо говорил Иисус в своих притчах.

_" 3 Иисус о многом рассказывал им притчами. Он сказал: „Вышел сеятель сеять,
4 и когда разбрасывал семена, то одни упали подле дороги. Прилетели птицы и склевали их.	
Другие семена попали на каменистую почву, где не было достаточно земли. Эти семена быстро проросли, ибо слой земли там был неглубокий,
6 но когда взошло солнце, оно опалило ростки, и так как у них не было глубоких корней, они засохли и погибли.
7 Другие семена упали среди колючек, они взошли и заглушили ростки.
8 Остальные семена упали на благодатную почву. Они пустили ростки и стали плодоносить, и принесли урожай, дав в сто, в шестьдесят или тридцать раз больше зёрен, чем было посеяно.
9 Имеющий уши да слышит!"_ 

Да, вот это важное дополнение про уши. Даже понять притчу не дано многим, хотя и слова всем известны.
Всё от деятельности, от мотивов. Какое доказательство что всё от деятельности? А вот слова того типа
про "водочку с селедочкой" и есть доказательства. Он ведь тоже не с рождения водку полюбил. А пришел к этому,
можно сказать состоянию, в результате деятельности.

_" 10 Ученики Иисуса подошли к Нему и спросили: „Почему Ты поучаешь их притчами?"
11 И Он сказал в ответ: „Вам дано познать тайны Царства Небесного, им же этого не дано.
12 Ибо имущему дано будет ещё больше, и будет у него предостаточно. У неимущего же отнимется даже и то немногое, что ему принадлежит.
13 Вот почему Я говорю с ними притчами, ибо хотя они и смотрят, но ничего не видят, хотя они и слушают, но ничего не слышат и не понимают.
14 Так исполнится пророчество Исаии: "Вы будете слушать и слушать, но не поймёте, и будете смотреть и смотреть, но ничего не увидите.
15 Да, эти люди очерствели, им заложило уши, глаза их закрылись, и не видят они глазами, не слышат ушами, не разумеют сердцем и не приходят ко Мне, ища исцеления".
16 А ваши глаза блаженны, ибо видят, уши ваши блаженны, ибо они слышат."_

Иисус не добился успеха в проповеди фарисеям и книжникам и той толпе богоубийц, которая кричала *"распни Христа неповиннаго, Варавву разбойника паче нам отпусти"*

И даже Кришна, куда уж лучше проповедник, не стал проповедовать демонам.

Всё это очень страшно. Мы думаем, вот запроповедуем и дело с концом. Но кроме проповеди мы должны создать в этой пустыне и почву для того, чтобы семена проповеди принялись, пустили ростки, выжили и дали урожай.

Вот для чего очень нужно общество, создающее почву, а не просто раздать книжку на улице.

Раздать книжку - это сеять семена, но кто и как создает почву? Похоже в наше время вообще нет ни одной такой организации.

И вот еще вопрос, то, что почва в природе накапливается за много лет из отмерших останков, не означает ли что разум накапливается за много жизней?

----------


## Sebastyan

> Свинья ведь тоже считает свою лужу с навозом чистым и прекрасным местом. И что тут можно объяснить?
> 
> Вот я сегодня думал, как можно дать понять, что музыка хороша?


Материальная Вселенная - это не лужа свиньи, это "тело Бога".




> Бог имманентен Вселенной, она – Его Форма, Его Тело. *Неправильно считать, что есть различие между Вселенной и ее Владыкой.* Это заблуждение является результатом человеческого воображения. Так же как ваше отражение в воде ничем не отличается от вас, Вселенная, которая есть образ, созданный вашим невежеством, есть одно целое с Богом.
> *До тех пор, пока человек пребывает во тьме этой иллюзии, он не способен лицезреть реальность, присущую ему; более того, его умом будут владеть ложные идеи, ведущие к ложным словам и поступкам.* 
> http://advayta-veda.ucoz.ru/index/up..._vakhini/0-169


Православные исихасты отлично раскрыли мысль, что не в материальном мире причина несчастий, а в душе, созерцающей этот мир, Сам по себе мир материи прекрасен, но увидеть это дано только во истину просветленному




> Анонимный герой "Рассказов", странствующий русский крестьянин, постепенно обнаруживает, как непрестанное повторение Иисусовой молитвы *меняет его отношение к видимому миру, преображает все вокруг в таинство Божьего присутствия, делает мир прозрачным. "Когда... я начинал молиться сердцем, все окружающее меня представлялось мне в восхитительном виде*: древа, травы, птицы, земля, воздух, свет, все как будто говорили мне, что существуют для человека, свидетельствуют любовь Божию к человеку и все молятся, все воспевают славу Богу. И я понял из сего, что называется в Добротолюбии "ведением словес твари"... Чувствовалась любовь ко Христу и ко всему созданию Божию
> 
> [...]
> То же можно смело сказать и о двойном действии исихии. *Молитва сердечного безмолвия не перечеркивает, а преображает мир*.
> Она позволяет исихасту взглянуть за пределы этого мира, возводит его к незримому Творцу, чтобы затем, вернувшись, он мог новыми глазами взглянуть на этот мир. Житейская мудрость гласит, что смысл путешествия лишь в том, чтобы вернуться туда, откуда ушел, и заново, как будто впервые увидеть свой дом. Это справедливо по отношению к любому путешествию, в том числе и к "странствию в молитве".
> *Исихаст лучше любого сенсуалиста или материалиста может оценить достоинство каждой вещи, ибо он все видит в Боге и Бога во всем.*
> Не случайно в паламистских спорах XIV столетия св.* Григорий Палама со своими сторонниками-исихастами отстаивал не что иное, как "одухотворенность" материального мира*, и прежде всего человеческого тела.
> http://azbyka.ru/otechnik/Kallist_Ue...nee-tsarstvo/7

----------


## Sebastyan

Или вот еще пояснения дзен буддизма:




> *До просветления руби дрова и носи воду, и после просветления руби дрова и носи воду.*
> 
> Дзэнского мастера спросили:
> 
> - Что вы обычно делали до того, как стали просветлённым?
> 
> Он ответил:
> 
> - Я обычно рубил дрова и носил воду из колодца.
> ...


Не в материи, как видим, причины бед, а в СОЗНАНИИ.

----------


## Sebastyan



----------


## Sebastyan

> Ведические принципы принимают, не требуя доказательств, так как в Ведах не может быть ошибок. В этом заключается смысл слова «принимать». Например, в Индии коровий навоз считается чистым, хотя и представляет собой испражнения животного. В Ведах говорится, что, коснувшись испражнений, необходимо сразу совершить омовение. Но в другом месте сказано, что коровий навоз чист. Если вымазать коровьим навозом нечистое место, то оно станет чистым. Руководствуясь обыденным здравым смыслом, мы можем возразить: «Это противоречие». И действительно, с точки зрения здравого смысла это противоречие, но тем не менее тут нет ошибки. Это факт.


Вся история человечества учит, что как только некое учение или книжка объявляется "не имеющей ошибок", то развитие останавливается.

Как Вы думаете, почему в наш просвещенный век существуют племена дикарей?
Ответ очень прост, они не имеют смелости поставить под сомнение древние традиции, считают, что в них не может быть ошибок.
Та же история и с навозом индуистов:




> Смотрите сами! *Индуист смотрит на коровий навоз и думает, что это самое чистое, что только бывает на свете. Никому другому в мире не придет в голову, что коровий навоз чище всего на свете; навоз есть навоз — экскременты. Но индуист считает коровий навоз самым чистым, что бывает на свете. Он с радостью его съест. Он его ест! Никто в мире поверить не сможет, что восемьсот миллионов индусов могут быть одурачены подобным образом, но это так.* Когда индуистского ребенка посвящают в индуизм, ему дают панчамриту — особую смесь из пяти ингредиентов. Один из них — коровий помет, другой — коровья моча. Это трудно понять; невозможно поверить, чтобы это было правильно. Но *у каждого свои предрассудки. Оставьте ваши предрассудки и смотрите своими глазами.
> *
> Но никакое общество не позволяет вам смотреть своими глазами. Оно всегда вмешивается и интерпретирует, и *вы остаетесь в дураках.* 
> http://www.universalinternetlibrary....1335/ogl.shtml

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Явная ошибка в Ведах: 


> Лошадь, мул, осел, гаура, бизон шарабха и дикая корова являются непарнокопытными. (ШБ 3.10.23)


Однокопытны (эка-шапха) только лошадь, мул и осёл.

----------


## vishvesvara das

Харе Кришна! Тема очень интересная. Помнится читал замечательный семинар Бхати Вигьяна Махараджа на тему пураны и веды. Ссылку к сожалению дать не могу, не помню как называется. Но думаю если забить в гугле, то не трудно и отыскать, речь идет о Шат сандарбхи Дживы Госвами.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Явная ошибка в Ведах: Однокопытны (эка-шапха) только лошадь, мул и осёл.


Мне тоже многое кажется за уши притянутым. Например многие объяснения закона кармы не могу поверить. Что, например, когда катаклизм, то это значит в это время родились именно те люди которым надо умереть по карме. И собрались в одном месте. Причем бывает миллионы в одном месте. Или про авиакатастрофы слабо верится, что собирается 300 человек в одном месте с кармой умереть в этот день. Или едет машина, а по дороге скачут молодые лягушки, и что под колеса попадают именно те которым карма. Половина раздавлена, а половина дальше скачет. Карма слишком сомнительно тут. Столько факторов. Ширина колес, скорость машины и скорость лягушек, ветер и т.д. Больше похоже не на целенаправленный выбор, а на случайность. Невероятно чтобы были раздавлены именно те которым по карме. Еще они должны для этого в ряд выстроиться, шириной с колесо, а которые выживут - поспешат или отстанут. А аборты - рождаться чтобы тут же умереть. Никакой милости в этом нет, одни взаиморасчеты. Не Бог, а автоматизм. Плюс на минус дает ноль. Жестокость в обмен на жестокость. Прямо как в ковбойском боевике. Ветхозаветное зуб за зуб.

А новозаветный бог говорит "милости хочу, а не жертвы"

И еще например что нашему Брахме 50 лет. Какое удивительное совпадение. Вероятность слишком мала. А поди проверь. Можно написать сколько хочешь. Время терпит. Километры там еще проверить можно. А как проверишь возраст брахмы?

И т.д.

Задумываясь о беспределе материального мира и испытывая его ежедневно на себе, одно можно сказать с уверенностью - наше положение тут кошмарное.

Даже и спасительная духовная практика может быть в любой момент отобрана по каким-то немыслимым законам.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> По этой же причине коровы с удовольствием приближаются к тому, кто одет как должно. (Шатапатха-брахмана 3.1.2.13-17).


Почитав этот фрагмент Шатапатха-брахманы, много мыслей возникло. Например, вот в ШБ есть картинка, где голый Шукадева Госвами рассказывает ШБ мудрецам, которые с бородами и копнами волос. Мне интересно, не должны ли были мудрецы побрить бороды и волосы прежде чем слушать Шукадеву? Встречали ли вы что-то об подобном в писаниях? 

Может ли ученик иметь бороду и волосы длиннее чем у учителя?

----------

